# IUI GIRLS TTC PART 163



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home for the lovelies!!!

 to each and everyone of you!!!

H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Thank you Holly!

I hope all is well with you.


Liz
x


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Morning,

Well, tested this morning and got a       .  Bugger.

Woke up at 4 a.m. and couldn't get back to sleep so decided to do the test.  This test felt so different to when we were ttc naturally, I was so nervous and hopeful.  I think DH was expecting floods of tears but I just feel sick and a bit numb.  DH just cuddled me and and I had a bit of a cry.  My hubbie is fabulous, and I really think this is bringing us even closer together, he said all the right things this morning!  I think this might hit me full force later, I just feel so strange and not quite with it at the moment.

Liz, fantastic news about your follies!  I will be thinking of you on Saturday   .  I really hope this is your time.

Good luck to all the other 2ww, and to everyone else in the middle of a treatment cycle.  I'm off to lick my wounds for a bit, but will be keeping up with this thread and posting when I can.

Love,
Jo


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

Jo - so sorry to hear of your BFN.

Unfortunately, its the same news from here too.   arrived this morning, so another BFN for me   .  I have just rang the clinic and the nurse I spoke to is going to speak to the doctor to see what we need to do now.  She thinks the abandonded cycle we had will count as one of our NHS tries as we still had the drugs.  If thats the case thats all of our IUI's gone.  Feeling a bit   at the mo so sorry for the me post - will pop back later to see how everyone is doing.

Love and luck to you all
Helly
xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Jo & Helly,

so sorry to hear about your BFN's. Sending you lots of   and thinking of you both.

Liz
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jo And Helly
So sorry        

Hope everyone else is ok...

I think I must be the most paranoid person ever - keep getting these sharp pains on the sides of my stomach, not sure if its the endo or if something is going wrong... so i called the clinic and they have bought my scan forward to next Wednesday.  Oh well at least I will know a couple of days earlier if everything is OK...  I just need to know now... I still have all the pregnancy symptoms which should be a good sign tho right ?

Pri...xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

First of all, Jo, Helly im so sorry for your bfn    .

Ok girls a tmi question coming up. Does anyone know if its safe to take senna while in the 2ww?? I suffer from ibs and if i dont go for a number 2 ( sorry ) within a couple of days then i start getting really really bad pains. I have tried eating a hot curry but still nothing. I know this will prob be the hcg shot as i have ezcema too which i only get when im preg. I suppose i could see both of these as a good sign but i cant get my hopes up. Its been almost a week since IUI now and it has been a week since my hcg shot. I keep telling myself not long now till testing lol.
Luv and hugs to all
luv sally


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Jo and Helly - lots of   .  Its been a bad month for results for us all.  I thought that at least one of us would have someting to celebrate.  So sorry for you both.

But continued lots of luck for the   for everyone else

Sally - best thing is prune juice.  HCG and progesterone levels which rise in the 2ww mean bad news for going to the loo!!  Not so sure about senna - but if you are pregnant or not, you can definitely take prune juice.  Doesn't taste too good.....but it works!

Pri - so glad the scan date has been brought forward.  Its the only way that you can get the reassurance that you need.  When I've been pregnant, it is so horrible having lots of niggles and pains and you really do think the worse.  Its funny how people think that once you get pg its all over and you can just be happy!  HOW WRONG!!!!!  It is the beginning and the worry will be there for a long time yet!  Do hope you can try and relax and are looking after yourself 

Take care all 

Molly x


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Just a quickie to say hi and make sure I am keeping up with everything. Jo and Helly I'm so sorry just been there recently as you know and it's crap. Take care of yourselves. You'll bounc back soon. What's next for you both? Can you go straight on to next round? I feel very lucky in that respect because we've a few lots of donor sperm in storeage. Thinking of you both.

Pri - gald you can have an earlier scan. It will hopefully put your mind at rest. I often wonder if things do work out for us will I ever be able to just enjoy being pregnant because I think I'll be worried out of my mind - never mind though will cross that bridge if we come to it!!

Welcome to the newest people.

We come home from Skye on Saturday. It's a wild, wild day here today but fabulous anyway.
Now almost (but not quite) half way through 2ww for second time and so far it's fine - going with the flow much more this time. I think that knowing a wee bit more of what to expect is helping.

Will log in on Saturday.
Take care. Good luck for those testing in next couple of days.
Cheers,
Po. xx xx


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi,

I have an appt with my clinic to discuss my first treatment of IUI next thursday!

I am currently on day 42 (the longest cycle I have had for a very very long time) and have no signs of AF approaching, no sore boobs, not being a grumpy cow from hell or anything. 
I am testing 2morrow to rule out a natural pregnancy, these thigns dont just happen do they, not when you haev been trying for 2.5 years.....surely?? 

Anyway it would be great if did not need IUI but if not pg then at least we are now top of the waiting list and ready to rock n roll with the firat go!!!!#

Any advice ladies would be great!!!

Thanks
Lou x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Jo and Helly - so sorry for you both....take care and spoil yourselves.  Big hugs.

Can't remember what's what now that the old thread has gone so hi to everyone on here.


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

it's been far too long since I last posted ...

Jo and Helly - so sorry to hear your news. thinking of you both.

Lou - these things really do happen so  .  maybe you won't get to IUI... good luck

Po - so jealous of you being on Skye can't think of anywhere better to spend part of your 2ww (except maybe somewhere with a little less rain!).

Quick update on what's happening with me. I'm on day 9 after taking Clomid.  Went for first scan today and had 2 good sized follies 18mm and 15mm.  Nurse recommended that we do IUI tomorrow evening otherwise might ov over weekend.  So did my first ever injection tonight and feeling quite proud of myself for managing without too much trauma!  Seems very early to be doing IUI on day 10 but fingers crossed it all goes OK.  My first IUI so feeling a mixture of trepedation and excitement that we are one step closer.

Sweetpea - Are you feeling any better? I think you are at a similar stage on your cycle to me?  Have you been for a scan yet?  

Hi to everyone else.  Lots of positive thoughts please!
Kath x


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi,

Pri, I was chatting to my sister yesterday, and she said that its quite common to have sharp abdominal pain through pregnancy.  She said it happened to her throughout the first few months of both her pregnancies, and to several of her friends too.  I really hope that the scan puts your mind at rest and then you can relax.  Let us know how you get on.

Sally, I've suffered from Ulcerative Colitis for a few years now, and have several non chemical laxative remedies for constipation!  Have you tried Golden Linseeds?
You can get them from Tesco or health food shops, just put a tablespoon full in warm water before you go to bed, and in the morning you just drain the water off and add the soaked seeds to fruit juice (or a bit more warm water) and glug them down.  The oil from the seeds secretes in the gut and helps the "waste" (sorry, trying to be polite!) to pass much more easily.  You can have a spoonful every night and morning until you get 'going' again.  

Kath, nice to see you back.  Wow, your follies have really gone for it haven't they?
sending you lots of      for your IUI tonight, hope it goes well.  Well done on the injection too - it takes a bit of working up to!  by the way, how was New York? (I can't remember if you posted about that before?)

Lou, did you test?  IUI is a learning curve, so if you need to ask any questions, then I found that this is the best place to be for good solid advice and support!

Thanks for all the kind words about the BFN, you are fabulous! 

Still haven't started af.  (.)(.) are agony, so I imagine it will be soon.  Spoke to the clinic yesterday, and they want me to wait until the start of next af for the next treatment.  Hopefully that will be before Christmas but we'll have to wait and see.  The fertility sister at the clinic was so sweet to me on the phone, that broke the numbness I felt, and I   and  for about half an hour afterwards.  Felt loads better after having a good sob.  She also re-assured me that the SO/IUI process is cumulative, so that we have more chance in the next cycles, I hope thats right. Have decided to buy the Zita West book, and to try a slightly different approach to the next cycle.

Love and light to all,
Jo


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Mornign ladies

Sally - Sorry I cant help with your question hun - What day do u test ?    

Molly -  for your kind words and it is to true, we're always worrying... hopefully it will be worth it for all of us in the end..  

Po - Half way through?  excellent - when do u test ?    

Lou - Everything is ossible hun - did u test ?     

Lotusflower - How are u doing hun ?

Kath - Excellent news on the follies...   for basting and well done on the injection

Jojo -  sweetie for the reassurance, I really do need to pull myself together...  
Hopefully you will have a wonderful xmas present this year, really hope the next one works for you?
The zita west book is good... Worth a read...  

Pri..xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Pri - I got all sorts of pains, especially a stitch like one along my left side. All growing, stretching pains.

Sally - Not sure about the 2ww but they advise not to use Senna, or any strong laxatives during pregnancy. I am a sufferer and have been prescribed lactolose as linseed didn't work for me. It took a few days to get the dosage right and to get into my system but it has worked wonders for me throughout my pregnancy. You can buy it over the counter.

Jo and Helly - So sorry hunnis.     

Lou - You wouldn't be the first to get a natural BFP. 

KAth - Best of luck for your basting.

Love to all. Off down to London this afernoon, have tickets for Dirty Dancing - can't wait.

Sam xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

How are you feeling today Pri??  Do hope you can have a relaxing weekend - is the scan next week?  Still got everything crossed 

Sam - enjoy dirty dancing.  You will have to tell us all about it - hear it is great!

Jo - enjoy the book.  It had lots of fantastic stiff in there.  But just be careful.....you can go overboard in you follow everything in there!  It is a full time job just trying to do everything!!  But enjoy  

Hi to everyone else  - it seems so quite on here at the moment.

Enjoy the weekend all 

Molly x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Morning everyone. 1 Week since my IUI now it feels like 1 year lol. Im gonna try and hold out till next sat to test if af hasnt turned up as she is due next thurs. I feel like testing now to see if the hcg is still in my system. If i get a bfn then prehaps all the signs im getting could be good. And also i know that if i test next weekend then i wont get a false bfp. I know i sound crazy   but i didnt know you could get a false bfp with hcg till i read on here. I tested 2 days after af last time and it was a BFP and i was. Its just all so confusing. Over the next couple of days i wont have chance to think about it as its dd 3rd birthday on sunday so got to sort that out. Cant wait to have 25 screaming kids round the house lol. Oh well its only for a couple of hrs.
Hope evryone else is ok   to everyone luv sally x x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello Girls

Well a LOT has happened over the past few days so I hope I catch up ok.

FIRST OF ALL I WANT TO SAY A HUGE THANKYOU TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR POSITIVE THOUGHTS, HUGS, LUV AND BUBBLES!!!!!!  IT REALLY DOES MEAN A LOT.

Hello and Welcome to all the newbies!  Janie, Caznox, Sallyanne, Gingernut and Loobyloo.  I wish you all the very best of luck with your tx  


Pri - Hi sweets I hope you are well and still not being sick!  TRY AND STAY POSITIVE and try not to worry about those twinges too much.  By the sounds of things the girls have put your mind at rest by saying its pretty normal.  The good thing is you are having your scan earlier   bet you cant wait! Goodluck chick! xxx


Liz - Hiya chick thats great your scan went well and you have great follies there. Sending you loads of good luck for your basting tomorrow  


Molly - Awe hon I'm sorry to hear AF arrived.  Keep your wee chin up chick  


Emma - How are you feeling now sweets?


Tracey - Have you tested yet?      


Helly - Sorry to hear AF arrived petal   I hope you are ok  


Lotusflower - I hope you are keeping your wee chin up sweets and looking after yourself! xxx


Kath - Glad to hear you had a great time in NY.  Brilliant on those follies too!!!  Goodluck with your basting tomorrow    


Smudge - I'm so glad to hear your basting went well!  Goodluck with the rest of your 2ww and goodluck for testing on Sunday    


Misky - How are you sweetheart?  


JoJo - good to hear from you!  Really sorry about your -ve    and also really sorry to hear about your sister x  I really hope its not that and it works out ok  


Sam - I hope you are looking after yourself sweetie!  Have a brill time at Dirty Dancing, I hear its booked out till next MAY!!!!!!!!!!


Po - I hope you had a lovely time in Skye!  Sending you loads of luck with your 2ww    



Well girls I do feel a little better and thanks for all your support!
Got my scan today and I have 3 follies 1.9  1.7 and 1.5.
I actually have 4 but the other one is at 1.3 and the Nurse HOPES it wont grow  

So basting on Monday so wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a great weekend everyone  

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im so upset why dont men think before they open there mouths!!!!   . I have been having a really emotional day today and dh came home from work laughing. His brothers girlriend is pregnant and he thinks its funny because his brother doesnt even want a rabbit so wont want a baby!!! Why is it people who are not even trying and dont really want a baby get 1   . Im so fed up now. Mil said "oh great didnt want to be a grandma in the first place but now i am twice" but i know dam well she will be all over the baby like a rash because she like her.
Rant over
Luv sally x x


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls! only my second posting on IUI girls and we've already jumped to 163!     

Thanks for all your welcoming messages, I'm now 4 days into my first 

I've read through all your comments and please to hear that 'twinges' are normal as i've been having all sorts although not sure if most of it is phscological?  I've also had two bouts of diarreah this week but wonder if thats just lack of alcohol? he he! Has anyone else had that just after IUI?

I had my IUI on Monday 23rd so when should I test? Hosy said leave it 2-3 weeks, but weren't very specific!

Sorry to hear about all the  .  Fingers crossed for all the other 2WW'rs and sending love and luck to everyone...........Bye for now...Sarah xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello all

Sweet Pea - what amazing follies!!!  It can only be good.  Happy basting day for Monday!

Hi Ginger Nut and good luck to you for your first IUI.

Sorry to hear about your bad luck JoJo....look after yourself. 

Pri - how is the sickness?  It's meant to be a good sign.

I had the most horrific dream about egg retrieval lat night and now I'm crapping myself even more.....


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Lotusflower, isn't it awful when you have a dream like that. I hope your feeling a bit less panicked now.

Ginger Nut my clinic says 16 days until testing. Good luck for this cycle  

I had my 2nd IUI this morning. All went well, but I'm feeling pretty uncomfortable & bloated now.

Hi to everyone! I hope your all having a good weekend.

Liz
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi  

Sweetpea - didnt get a chance to post yesterday but i did test and got a    , i still cant believe it

Gingernut - hope the 2ww is not sending you   

Magpie - hey hun, glad to hear all went well this morning, wishing you lots of luck for the 2ww 

Lotusflower -  , hope your ok hun

a big hello to you all, off out tonight so will do more personals tomorrow

Tracey


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

OMG Tracey!

  
  
Liz
x​


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi ladies, Im feeling much better about things today but the 2ww is still driving me potty     roll on next weekend. I know it sounds daft but i feel like testing now to make sure all the hcg is out of my system then i i do get a bfp next weekend then i will know its real lol.
Hope everyone is ok and enjoying there weekend. I have just made dd birthday cake ( 3rd birthday tomorrow thanks to IUI) and im having 5 mins rest b4 tackleing the house work again. Got the in-laws coming house MUST be spotless dont want to give the   (mil) to have an excuess to moan about me 
Luv sally x  x 

CONGRATULATIONS TRACEY


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Tried to post last night but my message vanished!    Amongst other things it said that my basting went fine  and am now trying to have a very relaxing lazy weekend. 

  Tracey   

Liz - glad to hear the basting went OK. Let's hope our  2ww flies by!

Sally - glad you are feeling happier today. Hang on in there. hope the in-laws visit isn't too stressful.

Gingernut - my clinic said 14 days but think I might try to leave it a few days longer.  However, I'm sure thtat in 13 days time I won't be saying that!

Lotusflower -   try not to worry.  I know several friends who have been through it and said it wasn't too bad.

Sweatpea - well done with those follies and hope all goes well on Monday.  Take it easy over the weekend.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

O.M.G TRACEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE THATS ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC NEWS  

I just popped on to see if you had posted some good news and I'm soooooo chuffed to see you had!

Well done girl! and DH (of course!)

Sending you loads of sticky vibes  

Now make sure you take good care of yourself!

Have to go now, going to hospital for HCG.

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone - well we got back from Skye yesterday. Had a very lazy time and it felt like a good break. Get next Skye fix in Feb and already can't wait.
Like Kath I came on yesterday and it was when I tried to put in smileys that my screen froze and I lost mine too!! It's so blooming annoying that!!

Anyway I'll try to remember what I was saying:

First off Tracey - wow how fantastic, I'm delighted for you. Is it sinking in yet? It's great news, every success gives me such hope. You take care of yourself.

Lou - how are you doing? 

Kath - glad to hear everything went well. Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Jo - hi there, glad you're feeling a wee bit better. That's interesting about the more IUI tries you have the better chance of success. I suppose it goes along with what they say about the number of natural tries people have before success?? Take care and enjoy Zita.

Pri - hi how are you doing? Is it this week for your scan? Be thinking about you. I test Nov 6th.

Sweatpea - hi, good luck for tomorrow, good follicles - all fingers crossed for you. It's amazing how the first 2wks in a cycle fly  by then the second 2 seem a real drag.

Sally - glad your feeling better. Please try not to test early - I know the temptation but hang on in there. Hope you enjoy your daughter's birthday party and pah! to the mother-in-law!!

Sarah - hi there, I would phone the hospital and ask for a specific date to do your test. I've been told exactly the date. To say 2/3 wks is very woolly and you want to avoid doing it too early, so I'd def. think about giving them a ring. Let us know anyway.

Lotusflower - sorry I can't really give any words of comfort about your et as I'm not in same position but I would I guess be reassured by what others say who have been through that. I'm not surprised your anxious about it though. How long now?

Liz - hope your ok now, that is a rotten feeling that bloatedness (is that a real word??)

Well I'm back to work tomorrow, what a thought! I've an interview for a new job coming up at end of next again week so will really have to get my thinking cap on. I've been on fixed term contract for last 5 years and this would be a fab job - permanent and more money. I'll let you know what happens. At least I've something else to keep my mind occupied for remainder of 2ww!! I test Nov 6th. So far feeling ok with it all this time round - more chilled but wonder how I'll be feeling this time next week? Certainly not so consumed with thinking about every tweak or twinge. Anyone else about to test or be testing same time as me??

So, enjoy the rest of the weekend. I'm must be mad but I'm off with my sister to Mothercare and Boots for the afternoon!!!!!!!!! She's due in 6wks. That can be hard but I'm very excited at the prospect of  new niece/nephew.
Cheers all.
Po xx xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

How wonderful - a  !  The first good news we have had for a few weeks.

So happy for you  Tracey - now take it easy and get your DH to look after you!!

Sweatpea - hope all goes well tomorrow.  Got everything crossed for you this time    Follies sound brilliant!!!  I so want your tips - what day did you have the scan to get follies at that size?    I am always so slow - want to get everyones tips!

Po - hope work isn't too bad.  Sounds like you have had a relaxing time - hopefully work doesn't undo it all

Gingernut - I agree with Kath - normally 14 days.  So you can do a test 14 days from IUI.

Liz - hopefully you are feeling better now.  So hope that the next 2 weeks goes quickly and you get some good news .  

Hello to everyone else  


....Wont be on here for a few days - got a few days working away from home and not back until very late Tuesday night.  We have a clinic appt on Wednesday so we find out what is happening next then.  This is private now so don't know what will happen, what it will cost, and when we can start again - but hopefully I can take norethisterone pretty quickly and start soon ( dont have normal periods - so I am hoping we can start within a few weeks - fingers crossed!)  Otherwise, it will be xmas and we dont want to be in the middle of treatment over xmas and new year - will be a nightmare!

Hope next few days goes well for everyone with basting, testing, waiting, injecting...........  

Bye for now,

Molly xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow cant belive how tired i am today. I have just sat down for 5 mins before getting on with the party stuff. I have got that much choc the kids r gonna go back on a sugar high and there mums wont let them come again lol   everythime i go in the kitchen i can smell chocolate yum yum in really trying hard not to pinch it lol. 
Po i havent been told when to test friday is the day after my af is due and 14 days after IUI. So if af hasnt come by then i might test. Depends if i have the energy to go get a hpt lol.

Got o wrap up the pass the parcel now roll on half 6 when they have all gone home lol.

Luv sally x x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone isnt it quiet in here today where is everyone


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi,
Only got 5 minutes to log on and catch up at lunchtime, but wanted to say

         
to Tracey - it's so fantastic to hear good news!

Love to all,
Jo


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,
I apologise in advance if I miss anyone but I have just had to nip on in my lunch...

First of all Tracey....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! You must be ecstatic!

Kath, Sarah & Liz       for the 2ww - everything crossed for you girls.

Sweetpea, hope basting went well today - those follies sound great.  Heres hoping this is the one hun      

Sam - How was Dirty Dancing?  I am so jealous, I really fancied going to see it but DH isn't being talked round I'm afraid.  How are you feeling?

Loubyloo, hope your appointment on Thursday goes ok.

Po - Good luck for the 6th      

Molly - good luck for your appointment on Wednesday - heres hoping you can get started straight away  

Hello to lotusflower, kizzy and everyone else.

Sorry I haven't been around much, DH took me away to the Yorkshire Dales for the weekend, to try and cheer me up after the BFN.  Anyway it done the trick and we had a lovely time.  I rang the clinic today and it looks like we can have another IUI so thats good news.  We have to go tomorrow for a scan.  Its a little later than usual (day 6) so there is a chance we wont be able to go ahead this month but we'll see - if not it will probably be after Chrismas but all in all feeling much better now.......

Love and luck to you all
Helly
xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls  

Sending HUGE thanks to Lotusflower,Liz,Kath,Po,Molly and Helly for all your goodluck and positive wishes for my IUI today...you are all treasures!

It went well and I feel fine apart from the usual bloated, tender belly and tiredness.  Nothing that a wee lay on the couch with my shawl and DVD wont fix!

Go back to hospital tomorrow for scan to see if ovulated  


Anyway enough about me!.................

Lotusflower - Hi sweets I hope you are feeling better after that horrible dream you had?  Just try and keep in mind that it was a dream and you will be fine!    


Liz - I'm so glad to hear your basting went well   and I hope you are feeling better now     Sending you loads of goodluck for your 2ww     


Kath - Yey glad your basting went well too chick!  Here is a bucket load of luck to you for your 2ww     


Po - I'm pleased you had a brill time in Skye.. just exactly what you needed sweets!  How was your 1st day back at work?  I hope it wasn't too bad.   with your job interview next week and dont forget to let us know how it goes  


Molly - I hope you haven't been working to hard over the past couple of days!  Goodluck for your appointment on Wednesday    
Oh and I was scanned on day10!!!!!!!!! believe it or not!  


Helly - Thats great you had a smashing time in the Dales!  Just exactly what you need chick!  I'm so glad you are feeling much better now    I wish you loads of Goodluck for your scan tomorrow and I'll be keeping my fingers and tootsies crossed that you can get tx  


Pri - Hope you are feeling ok sweets?  2 days till your scan I bet you cant wait!!!


Sam - Hi chick I hope you are taking it easy!  


Tracey - Has it sunk in yet sweetie!!!!!



Big   to all the girls.........
Misky,Madigan,Emma,Em*,Ellie,Cathy,Vixh,Katrina,Kizzy,JoJo,Lainie, Doozer,Corrina,Claudia,Saskia,Northernstar,Kitty,Searly,Britta,Ladyplops, MollyMo,SamW,Janie,Caznox,Gingernut,Loobyloo and Sallyanne.....
I hope you are all well!!!!!!!!!!


Luv and     
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi there everyone,

This is my first post to say Hi and i had my first IUI today... Was cool with everything before but then got told that DH (Richard) SA was pretty poor even compared to last SA which was poor but stood a chance with IUI.  Consultant advised to go for ICSI Jan/Feb as is concerned that we might run out of time.  I was feeling really positive but now a wee tad flat    and i think its all sunk in now... 

Anyhow onwards into the 2WW any tips on staying positive?  

Looking forward to getting to know you..

Teena


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Teena good luck in your 2ww i was also told dh sa did not was well, but saying thT its never been great and its wirked for us before. Im almost at the end of my 2ww and im going   i find the closer it gets to af day the worst i get.  I have got 2 days till af is due now and if she doesnt turn up before then i will be testing friday. I just got hooked on playstation games lol. But all im wanting to do is sleep im sooo tired. Think its all the stress. Its a very emotional time but the girls on here are great and give loads of support.

Luv sally x x


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Just logged on and am highly amused by the halloween make over! Thought I'd gone to another site by mistake! 

Welcome to Teena, I can appreciate that it must be hard to try to stay  after what the clinic said, but you never know... I found that the 2ww was bearable as long as I stayed _very_ busy, if I gave myself a moment then I started to dwell on stuff. I also found that keeping my 2ww diary on this site really helped too. Sending you lots of   . You'll be OK!

Sally - sleep is a great idea for the stress! I do the same, stress has a very drowsy effect on me - still it's better than lying awake worrying! Was Friday the test date the clinic gave you?  

Helly, I'm so glad you had a fabulous weekend away, and its nice to see you talking positively. I really hope that you can get your next round of treatment in before christmas. Hope your scan was OK today?   

Sweetpea - I really take my hat off to you, you are fantastic at keeping up with everyone, I wish I was able to keep track as well as you! Its great your IUI went well, how was the scan? You look after yourself 

Molly -    for Wednesday.

Kath, Sarah and Liz - hope the  is going OK?   

I'm not too bad, waiting to hear from the clinic as the consultant is reviewing my file this week, possibly to see if my SO medication doses need to change etc. I really, really hope I can get another treatment in before Christmas. Have recovered as much as poss from the BFN last week, finally had a good old cry and felt loads better afterwards.

Love to all,
Jo


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Jo, the hospital didnt tell me when to test but friday will be 14 days after IUI which is what most in here have said. Dont think i can wait any longer than that anyway lol 

luv sally


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome Sally & Jo

Feeling a bit better today, suffering a bit as i usually go for a run in the morning to wake myself up but my clinic said take it easy so i have and ive felt a bit lethargic all day! Perhaps i need more sleep too.

It just feels good to know i have all you guys to share this with, *Thanks*


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Teena, Sally and Jo,

It's been a bit quiet on here hasn't it! Teena your a couple of days behind me, so we'll probably be testing around the same time, as I am staying with friends on my test day and I really want to be at home - just me and DH. Hope your feeling ok.

When do you test Sally? Sending you lots of  

Hi Jo, I hope you can fit another treatment in asap - before Christmas would be great wouldn't it! I have my fingers crossed for you!

Hello everyone else!

Liz
x


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls   

Only got a few mins so here goes....

Big Congratulations to Tracy   

Big  to Teena and a big  to you and all the other   ers: Kath, Liz, Sweetpea, Sally and anyone else I've forgotten.(sorry if I have).

I'm now 10 days in to my first 2ww and my how it is dragging, hubby keeps ringing asking how I am, bless, I'm sure he's hoping i'll tell him I've got morning sickness.  .

Sorry to hear the bad news Helly and Jo. 

But to everyone . . .HAPPY HALLOWEEN     

Bye for now...   love Sarah xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Liz i test friday all being well   im going a bit mad at the mo its just the not knowing. Oh well today nearly over then it will only be 2 days to go.
Luv Sally x x


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Just popped on with a quick update from me...

All went well at clinic, bloods came back fine so we are starting again with the sniffing/injecting tonight for our final DIUI.  Heres hoping this is the one!

Good luck to all of you 2ww'ers, there seems to be a lot of people testing aound the same time - we could do with some more good news on here at the mo!

Sorry for the lack of personals but our home pc is still poorly so I am writing this sitting on the floor using HTPC with our cat trying to type with me!!  Hope you are all ok.

Love 
HellyS


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Very strange seeing the message board in its Halloween colours - looks good.  I've had most of the lights turned off in the house tonight so we don't attract trick or treaters - forgot to stock up on sweets so don't have anything to give them if they call!

A big welcome TC2 and   with the 2ww.  There seems to be quite a few of us on 2ww at the moment.    Sally, Sarah, Liz, Teena and Sweatpea (so sorry if I've missed anyone).  Hope you are all taking care of yourselves and thinking positive thoughts.  

HellyS - Good luck with the tx.  Hope it all goes well

Jo - hope the clinic call you soon and say you can start your next tx.

4 days into my 2ww and do far doing OK although the next 10 days seems like an age.

Kath xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well af due today   i never get af pains but had a bit of cramping today. Had a feeling that she would show up in the night but so far so good. Not feeling very positive to be honest but hey who know its not over yet. Keep doing the knicker checking lol.  . I will let you all know how i get on.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Luv sally x x


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Sally  

Try and keep positive ive got my fingers crossed for you.....   

Teena


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I'm on day 23 of my cycle and had my IUI on 23rd Oct, 9 days ago, and since this afternoon I've got mild   pains, has anyone else had that this early on in a cycle? naturally I have a day 28 cycle and get pains on day 28 a couple of hours before I start. Maybe with all the injections etc my cycle will be all to pot??  

Am getting pretty convinced this 1st IUI is a failure  

Has anyone else ever came on this early after an IUI?
Would appreciate any comments, if I do come on, opening a bottle of vin rouge and drinking it all myself through a straw!!! 

Bye for now....Sarah xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days. Think it was worth the wait though

              
HUGE congrats Tracey. I should stay off the boards more often. Have a happy and healthy nine months
             ​
Love Sam xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello me lurvlies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hope everyone is well  


Pri - Well sweetie how was your scan?  Been thinking about you today!   


Molly - How did your appointment go today?  I hope you got a lot of your questions answered   


Helly -     THATS GREAT NEWS!  you can get another tx!  I'm so pleased for you    Fingers crossed this is the one for you chick!  


JoJo - Thanks honey!  Now you look after yourself and dont forget to keep that wee chin of yours up!  


Sarah - Try and stay positive chick     
We are all here if you need us!    


TC2 - Hello and Welcome!  I wish you loads of luck during your 2ww.  Try and keep your mind occupied and rest plenty is the best advice I can give.  Look after yourself!      


Big   to the rest of the girls!



Well girls I got my scan yesterday and I have ovulated 2 !!!!!!!  

AND.............

The other 2 smaller follies have also matured !!!!!!!!!!  

So my "due date" is the 11th and to contact hospital on the 16th if no AF     


Away to my bed now, I'm so tired!  Speak to you all tomorrow..........

Luv and      
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi all!

And well done Sweatpea!!     Fantastic news about the follies......only a few more weeks to wait...torture!!!

It has been a busy few days by the looks of things - so many 2ww'ers now.   to everyone!!!   

Thanks for everyones messages - hospital went well yesterday.  Given the lack of AFs, can start tablets at the weekend to bring one on - so should have day 1 in about 2 Weeks time.  So it will be back onto IUI!  This was the best news as if I couldn't start this weekend, it would be after xmas as we have a wedding before xmas and then we are into xmas hols.  And it just would have been a nightmare with clinic opening times and xmas parties.... So good news.  

Anyway, better get back to work - got so much to do today!!

Molly xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Morning everyone. Well still no sign of af yet  i keep getting sharp pains in my left said and hoping its not  on the way. Its cd29 today and was convinced i would start in the night. Although last month was very strange as it was afternoon lol ( blaming the clomid coz i was a day late 2 ). Belive it or not im getting scared to test tomorrow if she doesnt show so i might wait till sat lol. Although i do have 3 tests so if i get a bfn could test sat and sunday lol. My right (.)(.) wasnt hurting verymuch yesterday but last nite it was killing me but again today it hurts but not that bad? I dont know i give up on this stupid symptom spotting. I have now gone on to the knicker checking even got white loo roll how sad is that  . Anyway will keep you all posted.

Luv sally x x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone

So sorry not been around for a few days but I wasnt feeling too good at all - just being sick all the time and not able to hold anything down...  Was so weak.. Anyway feeling a little better today and I had my scan yesterday - There was one very healthy little heart beat flickering away... It was amazing... Altho Dh was like 'What happened to the other one' - think he was really up for twins..  Told him not to be greedy and be glad that we are blessed with one - Think he is   now  
Apparently the twinges and pains are my ovaries which are still quite swollen..

Sweetpea - thank you sweetie for asking how it went and thinking of me - hope ur ok...

Sally - Sounds like a good sign to me ?  

Tracey - Once again a HUGE CONGRATS hun - posted on other thread, kept checking to see your news !!

A big   to everyone else, sorry loads to catch up on here and at work as I have not been in 

 to the testers, basters, injectors and all...

Pri...xx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies,
Dear me there is a lot of people on the 2ww at the moment isnt there - and a couple testing tomorrow    

So to Teena, Sally, Liz, Sarah, Sweetpea, Kath  
                             and apologies to anyone Ive missed.

Also big hello to Pri, Molly (Glad you got the news you wanted   ) and Kizzy (how are you doing?)

No news from here, still sniffing (urgh) and injecting (ouch) and have to go tomorrow for a scan to see how things are progressing  

Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Sally - I know its hard not to, but try not to focus too much on the (.)(.) being painful, are you taking progesterone?  It could be that rather than af?
Sending you lots of    

Pri - sorry to hear you have been so poorly.  I got a little choked up when I read about you hearing your little heartbeat though, wow, I can only imagine how wonderful that was!  Hopefully your sickness will wear off soon and you can enjoy your pregnancy!  

Molly - sending you lots of     for your next tx.

Sweetpea - wow, good news about your follies,   hope   goes well and this is the one!

Big Hi to all the girls and lots of     to all the 2ww'ers!

Still havent heard from the clinic about the review, so will call them tomorrow as I can't wait any longer to find out what they think.
My Mum and Dad are coming to visit, this weekend so am looking forward to seeing them, and getting a little motherly comfort after my BFN last week.

Love, light and babydust to all

Jo


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi jo, no im not taking progesterone and this mornign when i went to the toilet i noticed a tiny ( and i mean hardly noticable ) bit of pink on the tissue i dont know if this means that af is on her way or not?? I havent had anything since but she might she in the night just have to wait and see. 

Luv sally x x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been posting much recently. I have been reading the posts but not always had opportunity to post. 

Thinking of you all at different stages.

Love Sam xx


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi girls,

Sorry not been on for the past few days.... Been to see the cons today and did another wee test which was bfn.
She said she reckoned the reason my cycle was so long as still no af was because i have stopped taking the metformin.
She said I have to go back on  it otherwise she wont do my IUI! What a cheek!

Anyway she said i have to wait another 2 weeks and if still no af do another pg test and if bfn again to ring her and she will prescribe something to make af come. then will start the drugs etc before christmas, probably wont get basted until other side of christmas though.

Congrats to Tracey on her BFP - just goes to show it does happen!!!

Everyone else -   and keep thinking   thoughts!!

Love Lou x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Pri - FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!  I'm sooooo pleased that the scan went well   and you got to see your little baby's heartbeat!  now you look after yourself and I hope the sickness passes very soon  


Molly - Thats great sweets that your hospital appointment went well and you can start tx again!  I wish you loads and loads of luck chick  


Helly -   honey with your scan tomorrow    Mind let us know how you get on!


JoJo -   phoning the hospital tomorrow    I hope you have a fantastic weekend....you so deserve it!


Sam - Really good to hear from you and WOW what a bump!  You look fantastic!
I hope you are taking good care of yourself x


Loobyloo - Jeez sweetheart you are being put through the mill!!!!!  Try and stay positive hon    Sending you a massive hug    and dont forget we are all here for you if you need a rant, bubble, blether, hug etc,etc,etc!!!


Sarah - Stay positive chick!    


Hi to the rest of the girls  


Luv and      
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey!  First time on this IUI thread.

just wanted to let everyone know I had my first injection yesterday - going back for my second tomorrow.  yay!  Bit aprehensive, nervous and excited all at the same time!  Will need to do my injectapen thing on my own on Sunday, so I think my DH will be chasing me round the house with it 

Anyway, reading all of your good news, so I know there is hope out there!

Good luck to you all, and please keep me updated.  This is the only place that keeps me from going mad!

Gx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Gilly

Welcome,Welcome,Welcome!

I'm glad to see you have finally decided to join us!

Thats great your jab went well and goodluck for tomorrow  

Dont worry about doing your jab by yourself at home, by tomorrow you'll be dab hand!

Goodluck sweets and here is a wee follie dance for you    

Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hiya girls!

Sweetpea, thankyou for my little message, the personals really make me smile!  You really are a sweetie remembering everyone like you do! 
Still getting mild AF cramps, on and off, but pretty much always there. Also very sore (.)(.) for at least 5 days now, but I generally get that pre AF so not looking too much into it!

Went to Morrisons tonight and bought a double hpt, but dh talked me out of using it this early after studying other threads (he's as addicted to ff as me now)  

Been invited out for a drink with sil tomorrow, it's so hard isn't it when not everyone knows what we're going through, if I went and didn't drink at least 3 double vodka's, she'd know something was up!! So, trying to think of a good excuse to tell her why I can't go!

Day 26 tomorrow so shouldn't really test til Sunday or Monday, but don't know if I can last that long!
Been teaching Body Balance tonight    
I'm not the sort who can take it too easy, like to keep busy to make the time go quicker, my AF cramps dissapeared while I was teaching but back with a vengance again now.

Sally - any news? I've read so many of your posts, (you should consider writing a novel)!!

Oh well, I was warned the 2ww wasn't gonna be easy and you were all so right!!!
Any discussion on the early AF cramps would be much appreciated 

Oh well only 7 hours til alarm goes off for work so off to bed now  

Love Sarah xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls,

sorry havent been around for awhile, massive congrats to tracey!!!   
glad scan went well pri!!  

Hi helly, are you on 2WW again chick? Sending you lots of   

I start down regging for no.4 on 14th Nov, so basting should be around 12th Dec.

Decided to get it all done and dusted before xmas so i can start ivf next year as I really dont hold out much hope of iui working now.  

Going to Edinburgh today so looking forward to that  

take care everyone xxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone well it a   for me    poor dh has had to take day off work coz we are both gutted. We are gonna try again not sure if we will this month or not. Not stopped crying yet to make the call to the clinic.

Luv sally x x


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning Everyone,
Well, I'm still cosied in bed (working at home today!!!! Will be, honest!). It's a gorgeous day in Edinburgh so Kizzy, hope you enjoy your visit.

Sally - I'm so sorry sweatheart, I could cry for you. It's crap I know. I hope you'll feel better soon. Go for it again as soon as you feel you can. Thinking about you.

Sarah - my last go was my first and I had mild crampiness on and off through the 2ww. It was very strange and my body ended up doing all sorts of things I didn't expect. Main thing was the late cycle as I have never ever been late. My normal 25/26 days extended to 29! and I was just beginning to let myself hope for a miracle when period arrived - with a vengance. I wouldn't worry too much. I think you're probably right about it being the effect of the drugs. Even though I was told my cycle shouldn't be affected it obviously was. That and the stress of course, which we probably all under-estimate. Now 2nd time round I know better what to expect and have been far less analytical about it all. Also trying to chill more -ha! Fingers crossed for you.

Pri - great news about your scan, must have been such a relief. Hope the sickness subsides soon for you.

Gilly - welcome to you. Hope you injection goes fine. I dreaded it but now it's a doddle and I don't bother about it. Everyone's right that once you've done the first one you'll be fine. Good luck.

Sweatpea - how are you doing yourself and how do you get all these smileys in - every time I try it brings disaster to my message so I've given up.   - well nearly!

Hi to all you other girls: Jo, Helly. Lou (chin up), Sam (looking fab), Kath, Molly, Teena, Liz, Tracey (how are you doing?) and big sory if I've forgotten anyone.

Testing on Monday but feeling very pre-menstrual and mildly crampy. Usual spottiness has come and gone (at least my t-zone looks ok again!). Emotionally up and downy feelings but hey-ho if it's a neg. then big breath and we'll move on to next round. Will obviously let you know what happens. All fingers and toes crossed for others testing in next couple of days.
Big hug to you all,
Po. xx xx


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Sally,

So sorry to hear the news 

Po, Thanks so much for the comments hon, very much appreciated  

Hope everyone else is Ok?

Thats all I've got time for at the mo folks.
Love Sarah xxx


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Sally, I'm so sorry for you honey, know exactly how it feels. It's really sweet that your DH has taken the time off to be with you. I wish there was something I could say that could make you feel better 

Sarah, Can't help much on the early af type cramps, as mine usually arrives with no prior warning whatsoever! As for the night out, I had a similar problem when I went to a close friends party, so I just told everyone I had an ear infection and was on antibiotics!

Gilly - welcome! I was terrified of the injections too, but can honestly say after making a right hoo-ha over doing the first one, I realised it wasn't that bad and although its not the nicest thing to do, you do get used to it - honest!

Kizzymouse - Nice to see you back! hope you have a fabulous day in Edinburgh, stay    for this cycle, you never know...

Po, you sound really positive -     for your testing!

Sam, that's quite an impressive bump you have there! Does my heart good to see that all this _can_ be worth it!

Big Hi to all the other IUI girlies!

Love

JoJo


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Sally 

So sad to hear your news honey. Hang in there   

Tina


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Sally - I am really sorry to hear your news hun   - I know how hard it is but try to stay positive, just because it hasn't worked this time, it doesn't mean it wont.  Are you going to have another cycle straight away or are you going to have a break?  What ever you decide to do take care  

Kizzy - Lovely to see you back - I'm not on the 2ww have just started sniffing/injecting on Tuesday so I am thinking that basting (if we get that far   ) will be around this time next week.  This is our last IUI  so if this doesn't work we will probably be starting IVF in the New Year too (hopefully we wont get that far though!!!)  Hope everything goes well for you this cycle.  I bet you cant wait to get started again.

Po - Everything crossed for you for Monday     - lets hope the weekend flies over for you    

Sarah - I know its hard but try not to look into the AF cramps as anything because they really can mean anything!!  I have spoken to numerous people how were convinced AF was on the way but turned out to be pregnant.  As for the night out I think the old "I'm on antibiotics" works wonders - my friends must think I'm some sort of hypochondriac as theres always something supposedly wrong with me    Hope all goes well and you get that longed for BFP  

Gilly - Hello ans welcome   .  Hope your second injection went as well as your first - dont worry about tomorrow - you'll be an expert in no time.  Good luck!

Sweetpea - How are you doing?

Pri - Great news on the scan - I bet you were ecstatic when you heard that heartbeat  

LoobyLou - Sorry to hear your news.  Lets hope you can get another tx in soon.

Sam - What a bump!  Glad you are keeping well...not too much longer...

Hi to Jo, Tina, Molly and everyone Ive missed.  Hope you all have a fabulous relaxing weekend.

We were at the clinic for a scan today but nothing much to report.  No follies of any great size (we weren't really expecting anything yet bit too soon) but my lining was 9 mm which I dont really understand as I thought it thickened towards the time of basting......any ideas would be much appreciated.

Have a great weekend
Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hiya Girls - well as I suspected earlier today it looks like period is starting. It is day 25 for me so that would fit more with my normal cycle. Don't think I'll bother testing at home. I'll need to ring hospital in the morning to arrange day 2 scan and I'll take my sample in for them to test. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I've had a wee cry and a big cuddle and I'm sure I'll be ok - onwards and upwards eh!
Hope there's more *good* news soon. Take care and night night.
Po xx xx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

So sorry Po   Im glad to hear you sounding ready to go again you are a very strong lady - you go girl   !


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

dear girls
is this the latest iui part - do you know
still trying to work out the site
good luck to you all
susie


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Susie, yes you have found the right spot, the girls here are great, although weekends are pretty quiet, good luck with your 2ww, hope you have a little brother of sister for your DS soon Cx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your kind words  . Well af is being really bad to me, i never ever get af pains but got up today an the pain is so so bad   and its very heavy to.  im dosed up on pain killers at the mo but i dont know if this is normal Anyway back on the clomid tonite coz we doing it all again this month. Dh said that  after this baby not having any more coz he hates seeing me like this all the stress. Hope everyone else is ok 
Luv sally x x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi Sally - So sorry to hear your news.    And you sound as if you are in terrible pain too.  Take it as easy as you can to make sure that you rest.  Fingers crossed that the next  clomid cycle brings better news.

Same to Po - sorry to hear about AF - has AF arrived properly now.  We all understand how hard it is and are here for you - look after yourself,

Molly xxxx


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi ladies.. can i join you? Just about to start my second IUI after AF arriving yesterday  .. Its so hard, but determined to be strong..

   for evryone waiting to test.. and    for us all anyway!!!

Nicki
x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Girls
Hope it is ok for me to join you after being basted on 3/11 and I now have that horrible 2ww.
Every time I read someone elses story tears come to my eyes and I just want to give you all a big hug.
Since finding this site on Friday(also tucked up in bed all day with the lap top) I have been on here quite a lot but still trying to find my way around the best place for me to be as there is just so much.  Hope to get to know you all a bit better and good luck and love to you all.
we had family around today that we had not seen for ages and my mother in law said something along the lines of we are hoping to hear good news because I said I was not drinking when I had already told her I was having treatment anyway we ended up having loud words in front of everyone with my heart pounding when I was supposed to be keeping calm.
I think sometimes we don't realise the effects of clommid/and all these other injections.
At the risk of repeating myself as have just written elsewhere it was the most beautiful sunset tonight here and I just thought of all you lovely girls.  Not sure what I would do without this site and realise its going to become even more important over the next few weeks.
take care
love
susie


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

Well, unfortunately a   for me today! Didn't even quite make it to testing day (monday) and AF arrived this morning with a vengance!  
Was due to visit a friend and her new baby this afternoon but cried off as didn't think it was a good idea.
Due at hosy now on Tuesday for next baseline scan and injection hopefully to start round two. 

Went shopping this afternoon for a bit of retail therapy and now having a much enjoyed glass of red wine!

Well girls, still keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you on 2ww and hope to hear some good news soon...........Take care and   to you all............Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi All

I'm almost half way through my 2WW!!!!  Feel decidedly unpregnant which is probably a good thing as reading alot of peoples posts it seems that preg symptoms are often AF symptoms.  DH keeps asking me if i think its worked....I think he thinks us women have a second sense or can look inside or something!

Sarah - so sorry to hear your news      ...good luck for next time.....   

Suzy and Nicki - I am new here too, basted 30/10/06, its good to share all these ups and downs and get great advice.  

Anyway  Hope everyone had a relaxing weekend, Happy Monday!

Teena


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Sarah, so sorry to hear that it didn't work for you this time, sending you lots of  

Hi Teena! I am just over half way through my 2ww too, when are you going to test? I hope you have a good week and try not to go too  

Hello everyone else - hope you all had a good weekend.

Liz
x


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello ladies! 

Just wondering if you fancy a newbie on here! i am usually on the Holly house siste as that is where we are having treatment! 

I am currently on day 5 of stimming on fostimon! i have a rest day 2morrow and i have my scan on friday! 
This is my first IUI so keeping everything crossed! and hoping for a mircale! 

Good luck to you all! and best wishes

Becki xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have my scan on the 17th for round 2 of IUI. Im praying that the clomid will get on left ov working   have upped it to 100mg coz in due to ov on the right (bad side) and last month on 75mg i only had 1 egg on the left and non on the right so hopefully 100 will get it going. Nicki we can spur eachother on again hun. With any luck i will have IUI on the 18th day before sons birthday lol. Then the dredded 2ww. But least i know what its like now.

Luv sally x x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi ladies... After 1st failed IUI cycle    DH and I have decided to get back on the rollercoaster again!! 

Start letrazole(?) today.. have scan on Monday hopefully being basted Tues/Weds of next week... Here we go again!!

Good luck to everyone ... don't know what I would do without this site!

Sally... looks like we'll be at it together again!  

Take care everyone
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey nicky thats not fair how come you get your scan on monday  Do you ov early im going for my scan on c15 which means you will be a few days ahead of me this time instead of me before you lol.
Good luck with the scan let me know how you get on. 

Luv sally x x


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello ladies.

Going for my scan tomorrow, so hopefully its good news and I have some follies ready! Its a total drain on you, this IUI milarky.  This is my first cycle and its taking its toll.

V v v sleeeeeepy!

Fingers crossed for all of you on your 2ww, and all of you starting another cycle.

Chin up for everyone who hasnt had such good news over the past few days - thinks will work out soon     

Much love, Gx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Gilly i just wanted to wish you good luck with your scan tomrrow hun   Lets hope you have some nice big follies for your IUI

Luv sally x x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Just wanted to say a real big sorry to Sallyanne, Po and Sarah - thinking of u all !!!
         

 to all the others at all the different stages and a huge  to you all for your posts re; my scan etc....

Pri..xx


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks sallyanne1!

Follies still not big enough today, so going back for another scan tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for then.

I am off to sit with a hot water bottle to make them grow.  Grow lil follies.....groooow!

Gx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hiya Girls,
Seemed like a quiet weekend on here.
Sarah - sorry sweetie, like me you didn't even get to testing time. It's a real bummer eh. Hope you're ok.

Welcome to you lovely new girls, Nicki, Susie and Becki and lots of luck.

Sally - good luck for this go.
Gilly - hope you get fab big follies but not too big. Good luck for scan tomorrow.

Pri - lovely to hear from you and thanks for your kind thoughts.

How's everyone else doing? Would be lovely to hear some good news soon.

I'm pretty fed up. Went for day 2 scan on Sunday all ready for round 3 but a whopper of a follicle had not gone down enough. Blood taken to check oestrogen level and when I phoned for result yesterday was told level too high. So, we are having to miss a treatment cycle this month. I'm trying to look on plus side: we can maybe enjoy some slap 'n' tickle without me either not feeling like it or worrying about doing it on 2ww!!!!!! I don't have to take any drugs. I could give myself a much needed foot up bottom and try to lose some weight. I can try to relax a bit more. Main down side is that we have have a time limit on using the donor sperm and we can't afford to miss months. At least I have a shorter cycle so things move on that bit quicker. Oh it's all such a rollercoaster.
Anyway - take care all of you.
Big hugs,
Po xx xx


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hiya 

Haven't been here for a couple of days as i've been really tired...good sign? or sign that i'm losing it? probably the latter.....

Hi Liz - I will test on sunday 12th, how bout you?

Sally,   for next cycle....soon all this will be a memory!

Gilly Hope they've grown!

Keep thinking  

Teena


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hiya girls.

Firstly a big huge thankyou for all your messages.  
Didn't have much time to be down over the BFN as straight back to hosy on Monday for 1st injection, (Menagon).

This afternoon had baseline scan, next scan on Monday 13th and then hopefully IUI on Wednesday 15th. It's all going so quick already!  

I've read everyones messages, there seems to be quite a few on the 2ww or starting soon, so good luck to everyone and any advice on getting nice big follies would be much appreciated.
Bye for Now........... Love and luck.........Sarah xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Sarah, so pleased that you have started you next IUI so quickly!     for this cycle!

Gilly, good luck for your scan today, here is a little follie dance to get that follie growing!  
      

Sally, good luck for you next round of IUI  

Hi Po, sorry to hear that you can't get started straight away, your right though a break might do you good.

 Pri!

Hi Teena! Well I'm not sure when to test. We have friends staying with us Friday night and then we are off to Poole to stay with my B/F and her DH and kids and Saturday and Sunday. I don't really want to test when there is so many people around, especially as no one knows this time - I would rather do it at home - just me and DH. So I has to be Friday morning or Monday morning. Don't know if I can hold out until Monday though! But I know If I test on Friday I will have to be prepared to carry on testing all weekend  if its neg! Good luck for testing On Sunday    

Hello and welcome to Nickid, Becki and Suszy.

Hi Helly, Sweetpea, Kizzy, Misky, Sam, Jo, Loobyloo, Tina, Molly and anyone else I have missed.

Liz
x


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,
Just a quick update - promise I will catch up with personals later (Im at work so Ive just nipeed on!)
I went for a scan this morning and have one folly at 17 mm and two at about 14 so I am back first thing tomorrow and all being well have the trigger jab ready for basting late on Friday afternoon.  Looks like its all systems go!!
Catch up later
Helly
xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls

I hope you are all well  


Not been on for a couple of days so I hope I catch up ok!

Liz - Hiya sweets I wish you loads of goodluck for the rest of your 2ww and MASSES of luck for testing     whenever you decide to do it!  Hope you have a fab weekend chick  
   


Gilly - Hi Chick I hope your scan went well today   and those wee follies have fattened up!    


Gingernut - Hiya hon, Thankyou so much for your lovely message    I'm sorry to hear AF arrived    Keep your chin up chick!  Sending you loads of   for your scan on Monday    


Kizzy -   sweets!  great to hear from you!  Loads and loads of   for your DR and tx chick    Oh and I hope you had a great time in Edinburgh!
Take care doll!  


Po - Hi hon and thanks for asking how I am and I'm fine chick!  First of all I'm sorry to hear that AF arrived and even more gutted for you that you cant have tx this month    However just try and think about getting some you time this month and look after yourself x We are all still here for you sweets  


Helly - Hiya sweetie! and Thanks for asking I'm fine hon    Thats great about your follies    The 2 you have at 14 should grow and mature!   for tomorrow chick I'll be thinking about you!    


Teena - I hope your doing ok on your 2ww?    Sending you loads of   with the rest of it     


Sallyanne - Sorry to hear you got a -ve chick    I hope you are ok  


Hi and Welcome to Nickid - Awe sweetie I'm sorry to hear your 1st IUI didn't work    I wish you loads of luck for your scan on Monday    
Dont forget to let us all know how you get on x


Hi and Welcome to Suszy -   chick with your 2ww sending you some     


Hi and Welcome to Becki - Sending you loads of   with your tx and also for your scan on Friday      Dont forget to let us all know how you get on x 


Big massive   to all the girls........
Pri,Misky,Ellie,Lotusflower,Madigan,Molly,Emma,Sam,Em*,Cathy,Jo,
Vixh,Katrina,Kath,Petdowe,Lainie,Doozer,Corrina,Claudia,Saskia,
Tracey,Northernstar,Kitty,Searly,Britta,Ladyplops,Mollymo,SamW,
Janie,Caznox,Loobyloo, and anyone else I may have missed xxx


Well girls not much to report other than got really sore (.)(.), really bloated belly and really tired ............ahhhhhhhh the joys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Luv and      
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Ah SweetPea-saw your post and was wondering how you were.  I'm not on this thread now much anymore...only the IUI girls turned IVF but had to reply to say hi to you.  I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you, girl. 

Liz-not long now-I'm sure you will strike it lucky. 

Helly - hey, all the very best for basting! 

Ginger Nut - all the best for your basting too!!! 

Po-I know how disappointing it is to have to wait a month (eternity) but, yes, it has it's advantages....alcohol being one of them and not having to pencil in your diary "must do it today"....mmm, very romantic indeed!

I haven't been on this thread for what feels like ages so don't know what's happening but want to say hi to Pri and Tracey, JoJo, Molly, Em, EmmaPP and all the others too.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Awe Thanks Lotusflower  
I thought thats where you'd be!
I hope you are doing good?


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey girlies!

Went for scan today, and guess what....my follies were waaaay too fat to go ahead, so we had to abandon this cycle   At least the follie dances worked 

There was about 4 follies ready to go, but all at different times - nurse said too risky, so we are best holding off.  She said its up to us whether we want to have   over wknd.  Bit confused, as dont know what to do.  Want to take the chance, but could we really cope with 4 little uns?!  Any advice on this?  

Thanks for all your support and fingers crossed for all of you who are in the middle of treatment just now.

Back in two weeks to start all over again!

Hello and babydust to you all x X x  Big hey to SweetPea, Magpie, TC2, Po, sallyanne and Becki x X x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Doing just fine thanks, darling!  Am starting to get a bit apprehensive about IVF but keep pushing it to the back of my mind until the day!  Actually, I now have (almost) completely put the whole "baby" thing out of my mind as am just concentrating on other things so have a very "if it happens great but otherwise I like my life the way it is" kind of attitude which is good....I'm not obsessed anymore and I wonder sometimes if it was just because all my friends were having babies and I felt a certain amount of "social conditioning" to keep up with them?  Hmmm.    Who knows but I definitely am not obsessing about it all which can only be a good thing!
Sorry for going on.......my god, I sound like a complete lunatic.


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

a quick message to say I'm still thinking of you all (sorry; been a bit busy over last few days and haven't had a chance to post).  

Welcome to Nicki, Susie, Beckie

Thinking of you 2ww'ers especially Liz and Teena and anyone else testing in the next few days.  

Helly hope everything goes well for you tomorrow.

Gilly; that's so disappointing for you. Life's so cruel.

I am almost at the end of my 2ww. Can test on Friday but like Liz am away all weekend so may leave it till Monday.  (just can't decide; keep changing my mind.  too many ifs and buts and excuses to be thought of for why I'm not drinking over the weekend!)  anyway, think AF is on her way so not getting too over excited.  It's actually worked out well that we are away this weekend; there's 15 of us (including our 3 wonderful nieces - 7months, 1 and 4) hiring a big house so if I don't test till Monday I won't have time to think about it too much.

Big Hello to Lotusflower, Sweetpea, Sarah, Po, Sallyanne, Gingernut and everyone else (sorry if I've missed you). Thinking of you all
Kath x


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hiya All..

Day 9 already!  Been out tonight with DH so just time to post quickly... 

Gilly - On our second abandoned cycle (medicated IUI) i had three big fat follies 2 leading and 1 a bit behind... Cons said up to us if we   .  We ummed and we ahhed and we decided to have one go and it didn't work, it made us more sure we were doing thre right thing with treatment as if it didn't happen with three big ones it wasn't going to! Just our feeling and i did spend the whole 2WW thinking oh my god what if its three??  i don't know wether we would have done the same with four though!  Good luck with whatever you decide  

Liz,  Bad timing for the test and the busy weekend!  Doesn't life get in the way!  No point testing early as you say but mondays not that far away now....     

Sweetpea  Thanks for the thoughts!


Happy Thursday everyone.....


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry I've not been on for a few days, my parents have been staying and I've been spending some lovely quality time with them.  They set off for the journey home this morning so I thought I'd better log on and catch up with everyone.

I know I'm a bit late with this, but to Po and Sarah, so sorry to read your news -   hope you are taking care of yourselves.

Kath and Liz (and any others about to test that I may have stupidly missed)     I really really really hope that this is your time!

Big welcome to Nicki, Susie and Becki!

Gilly - what have you decided to do?  I must admit, in your shoes I think I'd risk a bit of , obviously with IUI the chances of the swimmers meeting up with an egg are higher so that's why they abandon the cycles.  Good luck, whatever you decide to do. 

Helly -     for your basting today, let us know how you got on.

Lotusflower, I don't think you sound loony at all! 

Big hello and   to Pri, Teena, Molly, Kizzy, Sally, Sweetpea, and anyone I've missed out by accident.

Not much happening with me, I'm still waiting for a call from the clinic to let me know whats going to happen with my next cycle, and when I can start.  Must admit, I keep thinking that this lack of a call back can't be good news.. still, gotta stay positive!

JoJo


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry, 

another message so soon after the other, but I need some help girls!! 
Just had the clinic on the phone.  Really not the news I wanted, I thought I could be starting my second IUI attempt before the end of the month and was really positive. But the consultant has reviewed our notes and has suggested that there isn't any point continuing with IUI cycles as he's not happy that DH's sperm morphology is at a level where there would be any great chance of success.  Am completely and unreasonably devastated, can't stop crying, feel like rug has been pulled from under me

We had held on so tight to the thought that we had 4 attempts at IUI before we'd have to think about IVF.  We thought of it as 5 chances of having a baby, now its down to one, with our NHS funded IVF cycle.  Can't get my head around it.  Have an appointment at clinic on 23rd to discuss.  

I can't even talk to anyone, DH is in London on business and won't be back till late, don't want to have to tell him this when he'll be completely worn out from trip.  I don't know how he'll handle it.  And Mum and Dad just left this morning after staying with me for a week!

Sorry for the 'me' post, am just so upset, just need to hear from anyone who's maybe been in similar situation - how do I pull myself together...


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Jo Jo
So sorry to hear your news and no wonder you are upset - sending you lots of cuddles and good vibres.
Not sure what to say other than there is a good chance the ivf will work and is there any way you could have it twice if you could beg borrow steal the money.  Have been talking to someone in the chat room tonight and they are doing an egg donation where they give half the eggs to an anoymous couple and the cost of the ivf is reduced so perhaps there are ways of getting around it.  Not sure this is helping but wanted you to know I am thinking of you and do hope you feel better soon.
As I am over 40 and have one we have to pay for the treatments currently IUI at 750 and of course ivf is nearer 4 so expensive for something that should be all of our rights really.
Really hope you feel better soon.
Lots of love to you

Just wanted to thank the rest of you for being so welcoming, sorry not been on for while as still not sure where to come back to sometimes. I got basted on 3rd Nov and am confused about testing date too as they say two weeks but we not sure if from the actual basting or from when we stop using the pessaries which is the Sunday.  We too are away in London and I know the feeling as one of the girls was saying earlier one wants to do it in the comfort of ones home.
thanks again to you all and i will pop back again soon
love
susie


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone - 

Well I am back from holiday and now AF started last night - I am waiting to hear back from the fertility unit when I should start injecting....

It was great to have a month off - and I gained a half stone in weight, drank alcohol and ate non organic food - I haven't felt this good for ages!!! BUT back on the organic no nice G&Ts diet for my last go at IUI (PLEASE let it work this time!!). If not then IVF next year.

Hello to everyone - Lotusflower, Sweetpea, Pri, Loobyloo, Po, JoJo, Suzie, Helly, Kath, Gilly, Teena, Molly, Kizzy, Sally, TC2, Liz, Becki, Sally ann, Gingernut, Sarah, Nic and everyone else I have missed - 

I am still reading through to catch up with everyone...

Big hugs Emma xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok who wants a laugh  . Im gonna have the men in white coats after me very soon. Tuesday night i went to the bank and got my money out and when i went to go buy something for dh's birthday (not till the 25th) i was £100 down   . I have been really down about it because i thought i had a thief and its alot of money. Well.....erm..... i found it  . I hadnt taken it all out of the bank at all   im loosing the plot and now officially a crazy woman      . Im blaming the stress of the IUI and the tablets im on lol. Oh and 1 week till my scan yay

Apart from that im ok 
Gilly sorry about your follies but i would go for it    i know i would if it was me
Hi to everyone else. not good at the personals but   to everyone
Luv the queen of madness x x


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Sweetpea - Glad you are ok (well apart from the bloating and sore (.)(.) !!! Thanks for your thoughts they are appreciated 

Sally - I blame the tablets .....  

Emmapp - glad you had a great holiday (and enjoyed the booze!)  Hope you can start jabbing soon  

Suszy - I would test 2 weeks from basting (although thats only my opinion)  Why dont you give your clinic a call? Good luck  

Jojo - So sorry that you cant try IUI again.  However, try not to be too dissappointed (easier said than done) but IVF does have a much higher success rate so hopefully you will only need one try.  Hope you are feeling a little more positive today after speaking with DH - thinking of you hun  

Kath - Have you decided when to test?  If it was today - hope you got the BFP we all long for - if you decided to wait until Monday, then GOOD LUCK    

Gilly - Sorry you had to abandon - bit late to advise you now but I would have done the deed!!

Liz - When do you test?  Good luck    

Hello to Kizzy (how you doing?), Lotusflower, TC2 and to everyone else I have missed - its so busy on here now its hard to keep up!

Well, I am officially on my last IUI 2ww.  Had final scan yesterday morning which showed 1 folly at 21 mm and lining at (a quite respectable) 10.9 mm so we had trigger at 9.00 am and we went in for basting this afternoon (clinic not able to do tx on a Saturday so it was a little earlier than we would have liked) but the nurse said there was lots of EWCM (sorry for the TMI!) so I am hoping that ovulation was imminent   Have another pregnyl shot tomorrow and one on Monday then thats it until blood test at clinic two weeks today  - fingers, toes and eyes crossed     

Love and luck to you all
HellyS
xxx

PS have a good weekend


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi everyone....   haven't been on for a few days...  been really busy at work, AND my boss has been in nearly every day so haven't been able to get on to FF...!!

God how does everyone remember all the names!  

        

FOR EVERYONE!!! 


Don't know what I would do without this site... 2nd IUI - due for scan on Monday.. hopefully all will be okay..

Thinking of you all..

Nicki
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Morning everyone. What has everyone got planned for the weekend??  My plans are so exciting NOT. Getting a hair cut today bit of fresh air to my head might make me less mad   I just hope the kids havent passed on any creepy crawlys     . Oh and then the exciting task of decorating the bathroom   not sure if i can take anymore excitment than that this week lol. Cant wait till next wekend, scan friday, I WILL have IUI Sat and son's 8th birthday on Sunday.

Has anyone noticed a loss of appitite when they were on clomid I havent eaten propperly for a week now just not hungry. I think the most i have had is a slice of toast. And i cant sleep either    Dont know if its a side effect of them or just me.

Luv sally xx


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi ladies - hope everyone is well.

Just enjoying lazy wknd now.  Going over to a friends for dinner tonight and have been baking all morning - my job to make tiramisu!  Yum!

 last night (tmi!), so thats our one chance, so fingers crossed now.  He he!

Soooo good not to be in work today.  Still not dressed - love my jammies!

Gx


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hiya all

Jojo - I really feel for you, our IUI was our first after two abandoned cycles and when we turned up the Cons greeted us with the news that he really really didn't expect it to work and that we should move up to ICSI next Jan...he was kind and careful how he said it but that was the message and it was hard to hear.  I kind of thought that he couldve waited till we were booking for next cycle and at least let me have this one try in hope, as it is i've not expceted a +ve.  I was and am very upset, i live in the Channel Isles and we don't have NHS so i think we will be doing some kind of equity release to afford it...and that feels barmy too.  I know we have one DS already but i will always regret it if we dont try our very hardest, my longing for another is stronger and more emotional than for my first.....    Lets face it the News yesterday said children cost £180,000 into adult hood!  

We have our first appt re ICSI on 16th November and will be going to Bourn Hall.  The info we had suggested a very high ICSI success rate so perhaps its wise to up the anti and get on with it,  My cons said it was up to us if we try another bout of IUI for the next cycle and i am not sure if we will, i think that sounds odd but i don't know if i want to put us through it, or wether to just work on getting straight for next year.

Life is never simple.

Happy Weekend, sorry this is a bit  

Teena


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

Can I join you on this thread?

We are having our first IUI this cycle and I start the injections today.  Feel a little anxious about the injections but I'm sure once I've done the first couple I will be ok.  

  to everyone.

Jane xx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

going it alone/Sam P's news here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73835.0
Lizi.x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello ladies

Just a quickie, I will do personals tomorrow..........

Started spotting Friday afternoon  
Expect AF will arrive either tomorrow or Tuesday.
So it will be onto round 5, but dont expect that OR round 6 to work  


Just a quick wee message for JoJo - Awe sweetie I'm so sorry to hear about not being allowed to go for your other 4 IUI's.  My heart goes out to you chick and I know its hard but try and keep your wee chin up    We are here if you need to talk xxx

Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Sweetpea hang on in there hun - its not over till its over              

Hope you are ok.
Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Boy oh boy what a day.Just back from hospital coz dd fell down the stairs and injured her knee. Cut it open and banged it really hard. She now has butterfly stitches and a bandage from groin to ankle and on crutches bless her. So no school for her. She has to go back on tuesday to see if it need an x-ray.   . 

Sweet pea dont give up hope hun i does happen sometimes   

Gilly good for you   fingers crossed it works for you hun   

Luv sally x x


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Everyone,
Just been catching up with all the news since last weekend. Hoping you are all ok. 
Jo - so sorry to hear your bad news. I'd be devastated too. It's happened to us at points throughout our various tests etc. and somehow you will pick up and move on. It just takes time to absorb and adjust but it's not easy. Let us know how things go. 

Sweatpea - hoping for you. Hang in there.

Sallyanne - what a day. Hope you daughter is ok.

Jane - welcome to you. You're right, after first injection you'll be fine. I admit I chickened out my first one because I thought I was going to have to stab it in. I'd expected it to be a press of the button that triggered the shot. I got my health visitor friend round to do it, ended up in tears for feeling like such an idiot then even more daft when she did it and I never felt a thing!!!!! I've been fine since and so will you. The needle is so fine, do it slowly and gently and you won't feel it. I was a bit too fast with the first one I did and got a wee bruise but now down to fine art. What we go through eh? 

Gilly - hiya sweetheart. Sorry you had to abandon. We had that wobble at the start of the last one then got the go-ahead only to have to abandon 3rd try 'cos 1 follie still hanging around. Hope you had fun with th old  . We've been using our wee break to have a bit of 'normal' slap 'n' tickle. Quite nice actually!!!!!

Lotusflower - nice to hear from you. You're not a loonie. Wish I could think you!

Helly - good luck for your 2ww. Really hope this is it for you.

Liz, Teena, Kath - all fingers and toes crossed for your testing.    and to anyone else I missed.

Big hi also to Molly, Pri, Emma, Suszy, Kizzy, Becki and sorry if I've forgotten to mention someone.

Well, you might remember I was going for a new job? I had my interview Thurs, left work Fri and start new one tomorrow -   A bit scared and plenty to keep my mind off the break. Expect start of next period at the end of Nov and hopefully on to our 3rd go at DIUI then. Surely that big follie will have gone away by then Only 3 weeks to go until my new neice or nephew arrives. My sister is booked in for a C section on 4th Dec. 
Stiil generally feeling a bit emotional - guess there's just a lot going on just now - when isn't there?

So - you all take care and masses of     to us all. There has to be good news soon eh.
Lots of hugs,
Po. xx xx xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Evening all

I feel like an imposter here now as I'm not really and "IUI person" anymore but can't not talk to all you lovely ladies....

SweetPea - *&£"%$ bugger! God, it's so frustrating when it just won't frigging work.  Stay strong! 

JoJo - well, that's not good news-sorry about that.  I know that it's annoying because you only get one IVF go but, with it being a bit more successful than IUI, maybe it's better to have one go at that rather than a few goes at IUI?  But, I know what you're saying about losing out on a few tries.  I know that it's easy to say this in hindsight, but I wish I hadn't bothered with the IUI or at least only done 2 and not 3.

Helly - another 2ww for you...hope it's the one! 

Po - ooh, good luck for tomorrow....a change is as good as a holiday!

EmmaPP - good luck for the next round and at least you can go into it with your batteries fully recharged (if not a bit heavier after the indulging!).  I did that too on my month off-went to town on the alcohol, bad food etc.

Anyway, I should be starting IVF in about a week (AF dependant) so all very eeeek at the moment-trying not to think about it.

Hi everyone and have a great Sunday evening.


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Just a quickie to let everyone that I am still alive!  Just been away - but back now!  And back to normal emails from this week..........promise!

Will write more during the week - but a quick one to Sweatpea............sorry to hear your news again.  I have had everything crossed for you and still do.  Not good times I know but a lot of people are thinking of you.

Take care all,

Molly xxxx


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi All

AF arrived today as i thought so onwards we trek.....

Teena


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi All

Teena and Sweetpea - thinking of you both - has AF actually started sweetpea or is their still chance?

Lotusflower - I would be feeling the same as you honey - but be brave and look forward to this next journey! And please please don't leave this thread, it wouldn't be the same without you.

Po - good luck with your new job!!

Jojo - try to stay positive honey - ivf has a much better success rate xx

Sallyanne - hope your dd is feeling better

Jane - how did the first injection go? I got DH to do mine - it took a few goes to get off to a fine art but I doesn't hurt at all - the needle is so tiny. I always lie down on the bed for it as its easier.

Gillymo I love my PJs too  

Good luck with your 2ww Helly - if you had 1 follie at 21 and lots of EWCM then it might have been a good thing to have it slightly earlier..

      for everyones follies be they growing, fertilizing, implanting or waiting

I am on day 3 of injections - and I am starting to feel really tired - does it effect anyone else like this??


Hugs

Emma


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning - thanks for the welcome  

Emma - the first injection was fine - the hardest bit was mixing drugs and get the air out for the syringe, but I'm sure we'll get better with practice.  DH wasn't brave enough to do mine - he is terrified of needles so I did it myself and it didn't hurt, although I do have a bit of a bruise this morning.  Good luck with your injections.

Teena - so sorry to hear that AF arrived  

Lotusflower - good luck with your IVF   

Sweatpea & Helly    

Po - thanks for the reassurance with the injections - it was fine.  Good luck with the new job.

Hello to everyone else, sorry no more personals, I'm new here so have a bit of catching up to do.

Jane xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quickie, my AF arrived over the weekend, so I'm hoping to start straight away with round 3 - just waiting to hear back from the clinic.

Sorry that your AF arrived too Teena  

Hi Jane! Glad your first injection went well, you'll be a dab hand at it before you know it!

Hi to everyone else,

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz , so sorry  .  Hope you hear back from the clinic quickly.

Jane xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Just got a call back from the clinic, I start again on Wednesday.

Liz
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Liz im so sorry that your IUI didnt work and   got ya. Im plaesed that the clinic got back to you quickly. I found that the hardest thing having to make the deision straight away to try again.

DD is still in pain bless her back to the hospital tomorrow. Im fullof flu  feel really poorly. And also i have been getting af type pains since i had my af on the 3rd. Is it normal for this to happen when you are on clomid? I finished my last tablet last wed im on cd2-6 with it. 

Nicki hope ya scan went well not heard from you today   

Luv sally x x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi everyone.... had my scan today.. (2nd IUI) I have 10 follies rangin from 10mm to 15mm... I thought this was going to be too many and that they would abandon the cycle but consultant said OK to go ahead..I was surprised especially as last month I only had 2!

Does anyone know what size they should be to be considered okay for basting?.... I'm to take another 100miu(?) of Puregon tomorrow and have another scan on Weds... plan is to then be basted Thurs & Friday.....

   to everyone....

Thanks

Nicki
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi nicki i was told have to be 17mm and over.     Bet you will be greedy and have twins or triplets lol.

Anyway does anyone know how to use the fertility thermometer?? I brought one today bt not sure how it works. Where should my cover line be? And it says best to take before i get out of bed is this right?? Any info on this would be great.
Thanks luv sally x x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Sally I used to chart and take my temps - you do need to take your temp before you get out of bed as once your up and about your temp will go up.  You should see a slight rise after ovulation.

Nicki - I was also told follies had to be over 17mm.  Sounds like you have been responding well.  Lots of luck   

Liz - Glad you can get started again this cycle, lots of luck.

Sally - sorry your dd is still in pain - hope she is soon on the mend and your flu gets better soon.  I had AF type pains a lot all through my cycles when I was on clomid - I think its pretty common.

Jane xx


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Been a few days since my last post, had my scan today and unfortunately can't continue with treatment as my one and only follicle measured 13mm. 

My hosy only do bastings Mondays and Wednesdays, I won't be ready for Wednesday and too late in cycle for the following Monday. 

So, only other option is timed intercourse (out comes the diary  ).

I still get another 2 goes at IUI and now on IVF waiting list (pending clear blood tests).  The only bit of positive news is that I've got a big gala dinner this w'end with lots of old friends /colleagues who I haven't seen for years and can now enjoy a drink or two instead of being the sensible one with the diet coke!!!

Oh well, maybe one more go if it will fit in just before Crimbo, if not here's to 2007!!!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Ginger Nut
So sorry to hear your news although you seem to be taking it in your stride and at least you can look forward to having a good drink and boogie at your Gala Dinner.  Its so frustrating that your hosy not do the scans on more days and the timing is working against you.
Good luck for the future iuis and look after yourself.
Take care
Susie    


ps just seen Jason Donovan jump out of a helicopter!!!


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey girlies,

Just made 2 appts with clinic - one for 23rd Nov for an injection demo (DH is dreading it - he is sooo wimpish when it comes to needles , ah bless! - get used to it!!! LOL) and then the appt with cons is 27th nov, will get drugs and stuff and will start taking norethisterone on day 19 which is 28th and then nasal spray, buserlin from day 21 9will get told at the appt when to start the injections)......wonder if will get basted before crimbo or after??

I am feeling really excited and yet apprehensive at the same time!!

Hope you all had an ok monday, not long till friday and it will be the weekend again!!! yippeee!
Bye for now
Lou


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Morning ladies got a question for you   Dh has a very low count and when he does a sample at the hospital he only produces a small amount but when we bd   he ejaculates more than once so producing more. Do you think that if he does a sample at home and anothe at the hospital and add them together it would boost it?? 

Luv sally x x


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Sallyanne1

I dont think that would work....although great idea. Whenever my husband has had to produce a sample from home it has to be taken to the hospital straight away as in within 20 mins or something stupid like that. I think if he did one at home and one at hosp the one from home would be too "old" so may not be worth it. I can see where you are coming from though in trying to increase the amount.

Does you DH take zinc supllements? it may be worth a try if not already!

Good luck - sorry if it was a bit negative , but just wanted to share my honest opinion with you. (We are given lots of false hope anyway and did not want to add any to it)

Love
Lou


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Lou thanks for that i know before when he has done it at home and we have took it in then its been lower than if he does it at the hospital. Yes he on selinium zinc vitamin e, b and c and Q10 things i looked on a web site and he takes all the ones he should. Poor bloke rattles when he walks lol. He has been on them now for 2 months but last month they didnt make a differance so im hoping that this month they do. If not its acupunture next  .  Im not sure if i could do the injection thing. If IUI doesnt work this time then we are going for IVF and im sure you have to have injections with that and i have a BIG needle phobia.  Oh well cross that bridge when we get to it (if we get to it  )

luv sally x x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Just wanted to say sorry for the BFN's to Teen aand Liz...    

Sweetpea - Did Af arrive hun or do we still have hope?

Hope everyone else is OK..

Pri...xx


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Just wanted to say a massive thank you to all those lovely ladies who posted kind words & advice after my very emotional post on this thread last week. I really appreciated those posts, I was a complete mess!   

I was contacted by the clinic on Friday, and we'll be starting IVF January/February, which is a lot quicker than I expected so that's given me something to focus my mind!  I'll be moving over to the IUI girls turned IVF thread then, but before I did that I wanted to post on this thread one last time.  I want to say a huge THANK YOU to everyone on this thread for your support over the last few weeks.

Also, lots of     follie dances to all those waiting to be basted, and lots of      for all those on thier  .

I wish you all the very best and lots of             

Love JoJo


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Just a quickie from me because there a big things going on for a lot of you and I had to come on and see how you are doing.

Liz, Teena - I'm sorry. See that  , we can't win. Half of us are dreading it coming, the other half can't wait so that we can move on with treatment. Not fair is it.

Jo - so pleased that you got good news. Such a rollercoaster ride. I really hope it works out for you on IVF. Would be great to hear from you now and again and especially good news of course. Take care and best of luck.

Hi Pri (ooh 8wks already), Lou, Suszy, Sally, Jane, Helly, Molly, Lotus, Sweatpea (hope you are ok - thinking about you), Emma, Gilly and anyone else I've missed - sorry about that.

Sarah - I'm sorry sweetie. Same position as me this time. Hang in there. Hope it's ok to rant on your behalf but how ridiculous is it that hospital only baste on certain days. As if it isn't hard enough. Where did person centered care go? Sorry - but honestly!!!!! You enjoy your gala. xx xx

Nicki - help ma boab, TEN?? Think what someone said about min 17mm is about right. Don't worry, sounds like you'll be fine and dandy size wise. Good luck.

Thanks for good wishes about the new job. So far so good - a bit scary but I'll find my feet soon hopefully and I'm working with a lovely colleague in a nice office. Only another 2 weeks to go until period and then hopefully on to 3rd DIUI   

Take care,
Love Po xx xx xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls

Gilly - Awe sweetie sorry to hear your follies were too big to carry on.  Looking on the bright side at least you know you can have great follies   Sending you loads of goodluck that your BMS has worked    


Lotusflower - Hiya chick!  Apart from the waiting for IVF you seem to be a bit more settled within yourself... I'm so glad!  I'm starting to feel a bit like that myself so know where you are coming from.  Take care sweets  


Kath - Good to hear from you hon!  Have you tested yet?      I hope you had a great weekend x


Teena - Awe sorry hon that AF arrived.  I wish you loads of luck for your ICSI appointment on Thursday    


JoJo - I hope you are ok sweetheart    I wiah you all the luck in the world for your IVF tx in the new year!  Dont forget to pop back onto this thread from time to time... we will miss you!


Suszy - Have you tested yet chick?    


Emma - Sorry to hear AF arrived sweets    I hope it works for you this time round    Happy Jabbing!


Helly - Hiya sweetie! I wish you all the luck in the world with your 2ww      


Liz - Awe sorry to hear AF arrived    Great news thought that you can start right away with round 3....   chick!!!!!!!!


Nickid - WOW those follies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We now know what you have been up to in your spare time......... follie dancing    Masses of goodluck for your scan tomorrow x


Jane - Hello and Welcome    Loads of goodluck chick with your tx!  Happy Jabbing    


Po - Yey thats great news about your new job    Goodluck honey!


Molly - Thankyou so much for your lovely message.  It means so much to me  


Gingernut - Awe sweetie what a shame your tx had to be abandoned    Keep your chin up and have a brill time at your gala dinner x


Loobyloo - Sending you loads of goodluck for your appointments on the 23rd and the 27th    


Big hello to the rest of the ladies, I hope you are all well  



Well girls AF arrived this morning as expected  

Have been for my baseline scan today and cant have tx this month as there a 2 big follies still there   

Nurse said that I probably wont get another tx in before Christmas as the cut off date for tx in December is the 10th    

We were really hoping that we would have all our IUI's done by then but its just not meant to be I guess!

So we are going to take this opportunity to have a total break from tx stuff and to be honest we think it will do us the world of good as all this tx has been VERY tiring and I suppose depressing.  At least we will be able to enjoy Christmas without thinking/wondering if its "worked".

Thankyou all so much for your positive thoughts, goodluck wishes and hugs!
Speak to you all in a couple of days.

Luv and   to everyone!
Sweetpea xxx


P.s. Thankyou to the 2 lovely ladies who blew me a bubble.  
      Here is one right back at both of you!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone watching that robert winston thing on BBC1 ? ? ? Its fasinating. Least i will know what im letting myself in for if my IUI doesnt work this month.

Luv sally x x


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

A big Thanks to Suszy, Po and Sweetpea for my personals!   I agree my hosy  is ridiculous only doing bastings on Mondays and Wednesdays, its down to the embryologist who only works those days, obviously a money saving thing, but hey ho, thats the NHS!!

Had a real down day today  Felt more positive yesterday, but after working out that I might not get another go until after Crimbo I feel like the next couple of months are gonna really drag.... Had a bad day at work too, but probably down to my mood!

Am recording 'a child against all odds', started watching it but got too depressed so gonna watch it another day when my mood has lifted a bit. DH and I have got our blood tests in the morning for the IVF list so should be pleased that I get an extra hour and a bit in bed, ho hum, at least I've got my Gala dinner to look forward to on Saturday although today I've not looked forward to much at all....   

Oh well girls, sorry to be on such a downer, I somehow thought my optimism wouldn't last forever...

Bye for now....love Sarah xxx


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Afraid no good news from me either.  AF arrived on Friday morning.

My Friday was the day from hell.  Looking back on it now it all seems a bit surreal and here's a quick synopsis:
- 10am AF arrives 
- 11am at check-in desk at Stansted, RyanAir refuse to let me fly to Glasgow Prestwick because I wasn't born in the EU (I was using my driving license as my photo ID - as I have done loads of times before - but apparently you can only do this is you were born in the EU!  Can't get home and back in time so DH and I have to drive to Ayrshire - not good atmosphere in car and to rub it in had really bad period pains.
- 2pm phone clinic to discuss next tx.  Am told that because I can't get my baseline scan done (away until day 4) that can't do a medicated tx.  Decide to do natural IUI as I don't think we'll be able to do one next month anyway cos of Christmas. The last natural IUI wasn't a great success and was abandoned so not feeling very positive.
- 2pm - 8pm really heavy traffic and constant heavy rain all the way to Ayrshire! horrid journey.
Once we arrived we had a great weekend and lots of red wine but then had to drive back again yesterday.

What a day!!! You have to smile though... Don't worry I'm actually fine and will see what this tx brings.

Will catch up with personals over the next couple of days.  Must go to bed as we had too many late nights over the weekend.

Take care,
Kath xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Girls
Please excuse me for not listing everyone - not sure how some of you do it and its very kind of you to include us all and I am paranoid of leaving someone out - before I start want to wish you all       
Just my twopennth that I noticed was being discussed on page 9 - the old sample chesnut.  Hopefully its because we live quite near the hospital but both times dh has had to provide a sample he has done in comfort of own bathroom (he likes me to be downstairs for it!!!)and we take it in directly to be dropped off at 8/8.15 and hope it does not get mixed up (joke!!!) for it to be tested or in the case of iui to be washed etc.  we then went back 2 hours later for the business.(you do have to sign stuff and there are lots of double checks)
It does seem to be as ever that there is a difference between nhs and private and its very annoying as I can understand ginger nut being very peed off at them not being able to carry on due to the person not working that day!  Most of my tx has been based at the countess and this self funded iui has mostly been there too - but I did have my scan on day 9 at the private hosp and the difference was amazing - the nurse was fussing about me and made sure my dh held my hand etc (just like you see on the films!!)and I said to her do you know how many of these internals I have had and do you know how many I have had to do on my own as very often my dh did not come due to spending 2/3 hours waiting and because he is a contractor does not get the paid when not there.  One reason I have insisted he be there for every moment this time - anyway sorry i am  rabbiting now perhaps I should have put that in my 2ww diary.
anyway sorry to you all re the dreaded AF (could be me next week) and good luck in future tx.  Hopefully we will all get there one day.
If ours fails this time we have been advised to wait till after xmas (think they recommend three iuis over a six month period- again not sure if my age or just my cons) to be honest was not sure whether to continue but will do one more.
Although I have managed fairly ok re the not drinking - not drunk since end Sep except 7 weeks in did have glass of champers which always knew would be my test -it would be nice to have a glass of something over Christmas.
anyway 5 days to go (sure we could test on fri as thats 2 weeks) but we have also decided to do 2 weeks from started the pessaries as do have 14 to use and would not believe the result this time,.  Not sure why managing to be so patient but think keeping busy with this and get me out of here helping
take lots of care
Susie


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone

So Sallyanne did you manage to keep a dry eye? Both DH and I cried through the whole programme   I know how you feel Sarah - we nearly turned it off, but then we would have missed it as we can't record (I much prefer crying at the X Factor!!).

Sweetpea honey I am so so sorry you can't fit it in before Christmas - but at least you can have a break and enjoy a glass of something and know you will have a fresh start in the New year..... If this go fails for us then we will have to think about IVF next April as I can't face anything before then (also need to save up!).

Kath - what a day honey!!! At least you are smiling about it now.

Susie - Hang on in there honey!!

Hello to everyone else - you know who you are     

Love Emma xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Emma i cried and i really felt for that poor woman who had the disabled daughter. I must admit didnt like the couple trying for the girl  .  

I still feel like poo   flu seems to be getting worse. Not sure if taking my temps this month will work or not coz it was 36.07 yesterday and today 36.31 and dont know if it was coz im not well Its a big differance on my chart. Oh well i will keep going so i will know what im doing next month. I think the best thing is having my scan so i know when i ov so i can chart my temp and see. Then if it doesnt work will try the natural way next month.

Any tips on a follie dance Does it help having a hot water bottle on ya belly?? ??

Kath so sorry that it didnt work  

Good luck suszy   

Luv sally x x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Girls
Thanks for all your best wishes, sorry if this is repetition but had a bit of blood this am so really not sure what going on as have this on and off for days in past months, would be great if it were due to implantation but not sure.
Might be joining you with the witch arriving.
Thinking of you all and wishing you the very best.
take care
     
We are all here for each other.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Susie its not over till   comes in full flow. Could be an implantation bleed   .    

 Luv sally x x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello everyone

Liz - how are you today, Have you started tx again today?  Got everything crossed for you for this new cycle   

Gingernut - so sorry to hear hat you cant continue with your treatment this cycle, lots of luck for the timed intercourse though.  Glad to hear that you can still have 2 iui's and are on the IVF waiting list.

Loobylou - Good luck for your appointments.  My DH was terrified when we went for our injection demo, he has a needle phobia and the nurse thought he might pass out and told him to have a lie down!  Hope it all goes well for you both.

JoJo - good news that the IVF can start sooner than you expected   

Teena -  

Sweatpea - sorry AF got you too and you cant have tx this cycle  .  I think your right and perhaps a little break will do you the word of good.  Thanks for the good wishes by way.

Kath - sorry AF got you too    Sounds as though you had a terrible day on Friday - hope things are better now.

Sallyanne - sorry to hear that you flu is getting worse.

Suzy -    sorry to hear about the spotting, fingers crossed that its implantation.

Hello to Pri, Helly, Molly, Lotusflower, Po and anyone I have missed.

My injections are going well so far, is it my imagination or does anyone else have a bit of a numb leg after the jab for about half an hour  

Have my scan booked for Saturday morning so hopefully my follies will be responding well  by then.

Take care all,

Jane xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi all 

It seems to have been so long since there has been any good news! What is going on! There is lots of testing coming up in the next week - here is lots of luck         - *we need some good news*!!!

Sweatpea - so sorry to hear that you have to wait now until after xmas. I just managed to sneak one in but had to have a gap since last one at start of October. Maybe having a few drinks and letting your hair down will be a good thing. I have quite enjoyed the last month - been going out and having a few drinks - not too much.....but it has been quite nice not having to do injections! Is that a bit ??

Cant believe the news about your IUI Sarah. Seems odd that the clinic only has 2 set days. I'd be fuming   You will have to get 

Nicki sounds like a great response - what day was your scan on?? Fab news 

Suzy - praying for    . Lets hope it is implantation or hormones playing up.

Sounds like you are doing well with the injections Jane! Everyone is different - some people have horrible pains and numbness .....I'm a bit of a fraud and have no reaction (although that may explain why they they haven't worked!! )

Sally - have heard that hot water bottle (or rather a warmish water bottle) is meant to be good. As is red food. It is linked to chinese medicine. So get tucked into tomato soup, red peppers, beetroot...... 

I hate saying hello to everyone else ...............as I always miss one or two off. I am not as good as Sweatpea as doing her lists for everyone!!! But  to everyone else

Bye for now

Molly xxxxx


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello EVERYONE... Sorry but hopeless at doing lists!

Had another scan today.. 5 follies good size so had my pregnyl hjab and being basted tomorrow and Friday... 

Still trying to think of an excuse to not be at work! I'm a PA and my boss has been away for the last ten days... sods law hes back tomorrow! Really busy as well...

  for everyone on their 2WW...    for everyone that needs them...
AND......

   

for us all!!!

Take care everyone

Nicki
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Nicki

Sounds like you have some good follies, lots of luck for your basting    

Jane xx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi me again,
Sweatpea - dam and drats, I'm really sorry. That's same as happened to me this time and this month is dragging. Fortunately I think I should be able to get a treatment in before Chrsitmas. Take care.

About the documetary last night - I was watching it thinking 'why are you doing this to yourself' but there's such a strong draw. I suppose it's a need to see that against the hugest odds a child can be born and we need that hope to defy the crappy stats that we get thrown at us? I felt most sorry for the couple with Maisie but they seemed really close and that with time they'd come to terms with it. I suppose they might always change their minds and try again. I struggled with the woman desperate for a girl. Four lovely children and we'd all give just about anything to have one but then I also felt guilty because I've no right to judge or resent her and can't know her yearning because I'm not in her shoes. Don't know how many programmes there are in the series but would be interested to see anything about donor sperm. Interesting though!!!!! Think I will go the website though and put my tuppence worth in.

Sarah, Kath -   to cheer you up.

Susie - keep your hopes up sweetie.

Sally - hope you're feeling a lot better soon.

Jane and Nicki - loads of luck to you both for next few days.

Take care all.
Love
Po. xx xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Mornig ladies   . Im trying to stay posative about my follie scan tomorrow but i know when i get there i will be a wreck like always.   I got up this morning and had really bad pain in my left side. Sharp stabbing pain. Worse than last month so im hoping that i have more than 1 egg this time, but no more than 3. I think thats pants   shouldnt it be a womans decision if she has 4 eggs because with my dh's count its hard enough to hit one of the eggs never mind 4 or more  . Im hopeing my flu is leaving me now because its only bad first thing in the morning. Couldnt fine my water bottle last nite so i sat with my laptop on my belly instead im on it that long it gets hot  . Just remembered forgot to take my selineum yeserday   oh well they taste   anyway. Do we have any testers around ??  we havent had any good news for a while   come on girls lets make this month better (ok im trying to convince myself im gonna get a BFP this month lol ) . Still doing my temps and its the hardest thing in the world coz im not a morning person i walk round with my eyes shut for the first hr   but i have to open them to read my thermometer. Come 7am i will be wide awake and in the shower for hospital. Im really hoping i can have my IUI on saturday. Will be gutted if i cant because we have decided this is the last month of IUI will be IVF next and i will have to donate my eggs so we can afford it and to be honest im not feeling the best about this.   Oh well see what tomorrow brings.

How is everyone else prob fallen asleep after my boring rant  
Luv sally x x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry for no personals - just wanted to wish everyone  
   

I have my dating scan tonight...

Pri...xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi Pri

Hope all goes well!!!  How exciting to see the baby all over again.  Let us know how you get on!

 to everyone else!!

Started jabs last night - so hopefully next IUI in 2 weeks - v excited all over again!

Molly xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Pri!!!!! Let us know how the scan goes tonight! How exciting!!!!

Sallyanne - red foods and keeping your feet warm!! Also acupuncture is fantastic.... good luck with your scan tomorrow- and fingers crossed for Saturday.

Po I feel the same as you - its easy to get upset with the woman who had lots of boys - but who are we to judge - she still was on a big roller coaster ride and was so very upset!! 
Molly good luck  

Nicki - good luck with basting.... a question though, on NHS I only get basted once - are the stats much higher for being done twice? Also what timings are they?? I might ask my clinic if I can pay to be basted once as well as my free go?? I have a feeling my trigger shot will be next Wed but I will find out more tomorrow..

Hi to everyone

Emma x


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,
Sorry I havent been around much but Im trying not to obsess too much on this 2ww (who am I trying to kid   its impossible not to!!)  I am getting a few niggly pains which are making me think negatively and I had a hot flush last night (not on any drugs now) so that has made me worried too - any reassurance would be great!

Sarah - Hope you are feeling better today - I agree that your hospital are pants - I would be very upset if basting can only be done on two days  

Kath - Sorry about your BFN and your horrible Friday - here's hoping tomorrow is so much better for you hun  

Susie -        

Sally - Hope your flu is getting better - good luck for your scan  

Jane - Good luck for Saturdays scan

Nicky - Hope basting went well - good luck for 2WW    

Pri - How exciting, dating scan - let us know how you get on  

Molly - Hope jabs are going ok  

Hello to Emma, Liz, Kizzy, Loobylou, Jojo,teena, sweetpea, Nikki and po and to anyone Ive missed (sorry!)

love and luck to you all
Helly
xxxx


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hiya everyone!  

Thanks to all of you for my personals again, have finally got over my temper tantrum from having cycle abandoned due to clinic opening times!!  
Went to hosy this morning for a scan, I had two good size follies and Doc said if I wanted to take a chance I could still go ahead with hcg Sat and IUI monday although big chance I could of already ov'd.  I already had been told this but she left it up to me as there still was a chance, I declined the offer as wouldn't want to waste a go and I've had a few drinks this week as I was treating it as a month off.  However, on a brighter note and proving that the Doc's at my hosy do have feelings, she said she would still give me a hcg Friday night to make sure I still ov, so that I think is quite thoughtful  . It looks like Sunday/Monday for the old timed intercourse so best get DH down the gym  We're in a hotel Sat night for my Gala Dinner in Surrey so may have to check on chucking out times.  


Pri -   with your scan hon!
Helly, Suszy, Sally and Molly thinking of you all for your 2WW 
Po - When do you think you'll start your next round?
Nicki - How come you get 2 x bastings? 

Jane - when you due for basting? 
Kath - sorry to hear about BFN hon!  

Hi to everyone else at whatever stage you're all at and hope to hear from you all soon...........Love Sarah xxx


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Good and bad news both at the same time........

Good news is I have been offered and accepted a full time job (have been part time for past 2 years but need more money now) they know i am ttc which is great but did not tell them was due to start tx this month. My start date for the new job is 2nd Jan.

Bad news ( although guess it was my choice) I have deferred my 1st IUI   

Thought that it could be a bit much starting new job and having to take time off straight away for tx and appts etc.

I called the clinic and explained that had new job to start etc an dto top that still have flu/chest infection and did not really want to start tx feeling like poo. I was worried that may have been put back down the waiting list but the receptionist basically said that once you have reached the top of the list it means you are eligible for tx and can have it whenever your ready. She was so understanding.

I feel gutted in a way but think that really it is for the best and once get settled in new job will ring clinic to start tx maybe in march. 

Will still pop on here now and then.....just to be nosey and see if there are any   news!!!!

Thanks for all your support to date and good luck to you all lots of   &  
Cheery bye for now
Lou xxxx


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

hi everyone... had my first basting today... someone looking into my uterus again!! Can't say its the best feeling in the world...

I thought everyone got two bastings! We are private at The London Fertility Clinic but still thought that was the norm.. it is for all IUI there.. you have the pregnyl jab to ovulate, then next day you are basted then again day after.. they say its better, as you should, after the Pregnyl ovulate in between the two bastings...but then who knows really cause it didn't work for me last time!

DH birthday tomorrow... I have 16 people coming over for driniks at 7:30 then a resturant booked in Hampstead for 8:30... he knows nothing about it! Can't believe though that this morning he suddenly decided to pull up the bloody flooring in our study (as he is laying wooden floor) and then dump the contents of the study in the hall! He though I would be pleased  ... he said there is no panic and he will finish it over the weekend... what am I gonna say tomorrow when our friends arrive.. we look like we have been seriously burgled!

Rant over... Hope everyone is OK... thinking of us all..

Nicki
x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I haven't really had a chance to catch up on whats has been going on! 

Hope your all well.

We had our baseline scan yesterday, and all was fine, so now I'm happily injecting away (maybe a slight exaggeration!). I hope it works this time as our cons has started muttering about IVF  

Catch up properly soon,

Liz
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Morning everyone. No personals yet im too busy. Going for my follie scan this morning and im scared   worried incase the clomid hasnt worked. Thats the thing that annoys me the more that failing IUI is when i ov on the wrong side. Anyway be back later ant let you all know how its gone.

Luv sally x x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Have a quick question - I started on Menopur injections on day 2, today is day 7 and I have some pain in my tummy and feel pretty uncomfortable, feels a bit like ovulation pain and a bit crampy, is this normal??  When I was on Clomid I used to feel like this on around day 9 but this all stared yesterday and I'm worried that its a bit early for any major ovary action.

Sallyanne - Lots of luck with you scan, hope you have some nice follies.  I have my scan in the morning.

Liz - Glad your scan was ok, good luck with the injections.  My cons has been muttering about IVF since April, but we really wanted to try this first.

Nicki - glad the basting went well, hoe you have a nice time with your friends for your DH's birthday

Gingernut - not sure yet when I will go for basting, I'm thinking perhaps it will be towards the end of next week.  Good luck with the BMS.

Susie -   , got everything crossed for you.

Hello to everyone else, sorry I'm totally rubbish at remembering everyone and there are so many on this thread.  Lots of    to you all.

Will try to catch up again later
Jane xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Jane   with you scan

Sally - How did the scan go ?

Liz - Excellent news on your baseline scan   for this cycle

Nicki -   on your  

Lou - Congrats on the job hun, and sorry u have to delay your tx

Sarah - Go for it girl with the good old    - Where in Surrey is the dinner, I live in Surrey

Helly - When do you tets hun?

Emma - How are u hun?

Molly  Great news on starting tx again, wishing u all the luck

Sarah, Helly, Molly and Emma -  for my good luck wishes - It went really well !!  He/She was so cute, you could actually see the head and hands and feet... Considering 2 weeks ago it was a little blob...    
He/She was wriggling around and you could see the heart beating away...
I still have some follicles in my ovaries, the biggest one being 30mm which is whats causing the discomfort and bloating, but they did say it shouldnt affect anything    
Please ladies believe in yourselves, it will and can happen - and it is sooooo worth it

   for you all

Pri.xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thats excellent Pri, so happy for you chick.

Think it might have to be ivf for me.....just thinking of 4th iui as stepping stone closer to ivf or icsi, whatever!  

Take care honey, hope pains go away soon, nasty follie!  

Hi to everyone else, sorry I havent been on much to catch up on whats happening with everyone xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone, Mixed news about my scan. I have 26mm follie on the bad side and a 18mm on good but because it looks although the 26mm on is about to pop its not worth doing the IUI. The nurse said she doesn't think that anything will come of it because the other one is so much bigger that the 18mm one will just disappear. I said that we could try again but she said best if we go straight for IVF because thats the road we will be going down in the end anyway. She has written a letter for me because we have to change clinics because I'm egg sharing and i just have to wait for my cons to sign it she said will be there by next week. I know i haven't ov'd yet because my temp is low so I'm still gonna bd  because you never know might happen.  To be honest I'm not unhappy that we aren't going ahead this month. I feel like a weight has been lifted off me. So looks like i will be going over to the IUI girls turned IVF board now. Thanks everyone for you words of support 

Luv sally x x


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks to all for your kind words, sorry havent been around just needed a few days out to get my thoughts/head a bit straighter.

Sally - Sorry that its on the wrong side! but never say never theres always a chance...so good luck with the 

Pri - How exciting, i am so pleased for you, hope you are taking real good care of yourselves!

Liz -  for this month....  I am sure it will be your time soon!

Helly - Hope you are hanging in there.... 

We had our first ICSI consult the other day but have decided to try IUI this month (hedging our bets) after a lot of umming and arring! Then wouldnt be able to do dec anyway as wrong timing, so can start ICSI (if we need to) in new year. I have my day 11 scan next weds (22) and may be basted fri if all ok. Really really hopeful that this will work or at the least that DHs SA will be a bit better and they might let us try 2 more IUIs. We had expected to try x 4 and now it feels like upping the anti a bit prematurely - although i do trust our Docs/Team and if they say move on then i know we need to.

Trying to chill out this weekend - hope you all are too.... 

       to everyone.

Teena


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't had time to read through all the posts yet.

had myscan this morning and everything is looking good.  Got 3 follies and the biggest is 15mm and my womb lining is 10mm.  Got to go back on Tuesday for another scan and I think I will be basted on Thurs or Fri next week.

Will catch up with everone properly later hopefully.

Hope everyone is ok

Jane xx


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

hi everyone... quiet on here today! Well i was basted Thurs and Friday.. feel okay just really bloated... Test on 1st December

Jane - brill news with your follies! Fingers crossed for your basting, let us know how you get on...

teena.. god luck in starting with IUI... I think you've made teh right decision..

Sally- already Pm'd you, hope you okay...

Pri- thanks for your thoughts on this dreaded 2WW..Bet you are soooooo excited....

Sarah- Hope you had a good night out... 

Helli... 2ww is hell! What day are you at?

Hello and   to erveryone.. sorry if I've missed anyone off!

Take care all

Nicki
x


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hiya all,

Fingers crossed for everyone sniffing/jabbing/waiting to get started/waiting for scans and waiting to test!

I am on day 10 today - testing on Friday.......have been getting a few crampy feelings on and off for the past couple of days and my (.)(.) have started to feel really heavy so Im not feeling v. positive at the moment! 

Hope all of your dreams come true  
Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sending you lots and lots of      for Friday Helly!!!

Hope its your turn chick     

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lots of luck for Friday Helly

Sending you lots of      

I got a +ve OPK today so am just waiting for the clinic to call and confirm when I have to go in for basting.

Lots of luck to everyone.

Jane xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Folks - just a quick hello to one and all and good luck for whatever stage you are at. Really hoping some good news will come our way very soon. All quiet for me at the moment. Just waiting until start of next period due around next Tues - then hopefully get going again for 3rd round - ding ding!!! Surely that last big follie will have gone by now?? Please......
Take care,
Love,
Po xx xx


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

very quick message as I should really be in my bed by now!  Had scan today (CD11) and got one good sized follie at 18mm.  Am doing Ovitrelle injection at 7am tomorrow (not sure how I'm gonna cope with that as I'm not usually even awake at that time in the morning!) and then basting Wed evening. Really pleased as I was convinced that I wouldn't even get this far as I couldn't take clomid this month.

must go, will catch up again soon.

wishing everyone     &   for whatever part of the rollercoaster you are on.
Kath xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

hope you're all ok..
Just wanted to wish Helly   for Friday and to everyone else waiting for basting, etc..

Kizzy - u may never need to go down the IVF route hun, the 4th IUI could be it for you    

Pri..xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello everyone

Lots of luck to helly for Friday   

Kath - good luck for basting tomorrow

Am going in for basting at 2pm tomorrow - am feeling a bit anxious really but I suppose thats to be expected.

hello to everyone else and lots of luck whatever stage you are at    

Jane xx


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Janie...


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Nicki - how are you feeling, has the bloating gone?

xx


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Jane   for tomorrow.  don't be anxious; for most people it is no more uncomfortable than having a smear test.  Catch up with you tomorrow at the start of our 2WW!  take care, Kath x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Girls  


Jane - Sending you loads of luck for your basting tomorrow    I'll be thinking about you!


Kath - I hope you managed to stay awake for your HCG jab this morning    I wish you loads of luck for your basting tomorrow sweets    Thats great both you and Jane are basting buddies!!!!!!!!!!!


Po - I hope AF arrives soon chick so you can get started again onto round 3... third time lucky    


Helly -   sweetie for testing on Friday       Try and stay positive x


Nickid - I'm so glad your basting went well and I wish you loads of luck during the rest of your 2ww     


Teena - Loads and Loads of   for testing tomorrow!  I'll be keeping everything crossed for you    


Pri - Awe Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so delighted to hear of your scan      What an amazing sight it must have been and I'm glad everything is well xxx


Liz - Whens basting day chick?  I hope you are well!  


Lou - Thats great news on your new job...well done!  I'm sorry though you had to put back tx but you are probably doing the best thing and giving yourself a chance to get over that nasty flu/chest infection and also giving yourself a chance to get used to your new job.  I hope you are feeling better sweets and Good luck with your job xxx


Gingernut -  Sending you loads of  with your natural 2ww        I hope you had a brill time at your Gala dinner!


Molly - Whens basting day chickadee?  xxx


Emma - Whens your basting day too sweets? xxx


Kizzy - I wish you all the luck in the world for your 4th IUI    


Big   to all the girls, I hope you are all well!



Thankyou all so much for your kind thoughts, it really means a lot  

Both me and DH dont drink alcohol anyway so it wont make a difference there but the time off will give us the chance to relax and de-stress.

Another good thing did happen...... we got our 1st appointment through for IVF which will be September next year.  I know it does seem a while away but the list is a maximum of 2 years waiting.  They do take off the time from when we started IUI so when we think about it its not bad at all.  It gives us the chance to get our other 2 IUI's done after New Year and also lets us plan our MUCH NEEDED summer holiday!


Speak to you all soon 
Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts, unfortunately AF has arrived so its a BFN for us Im afraid.  I started spotting yesterday morning and prayed that it was implantation but it wasnt to be and the evil   arrived last night.  For some reason I have taken it much harder this time and constantly cried last night (hence the reason I can hardly see as my eyes have swelled up!) and Im still feeling very weepy this morning  .  Im not sure if its the last year or so catching up with me, the amount of hormones going around my body or the fact that this was our last attempt at IUI but whatever it is, it doesnt feel nice   . I am sorry that this is such a miserable "me" post but I just wanted to explain why I probably wont be posting much for the time being.  I will still be popping on the see what you are all up to, but I think we need to have some "us" time without thinking of all things IF related.  We have decided to spend some quality time as a couple; going for meals, having a drink, having fun! for a while and try to stop all of our conversation turning to tx, at least until after Christmas anyway.
So once again I apologise for the   post and I wish you all every success in whatever stage of your tx you are at.  Will be popping on to catch up.
Love and luck to each and everyone of you wonderful ladies.
HellyS
xxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Helly, I'm so sorry that the old witch arrived  . Taking a break from it all sounds like a good idea. Let your hair down and try and have fun over Christmas. 

Jane, good luck for this afternoon - thinking of you.

Nickid, how is your 2ww going? Sending you lots of    

Teena, good luck for your scan today. I have mine this afternoon too, will catch up with you later to compare notes!

Hi Po, has your AF arrived yet?

Pri, so pleased that your last scan went well, please keep us updated!

Sweetpea, glad that you have a plan! It's always the best way forward.

 to Sally, Kizzy, Gingernut, Susie, Lou, Kath, Molly, Sarah, Emma, Jojo and anyone else I have rudely missed.

Will pop back on later and let you know how my scan goes this afternoon.

Liz
x


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone - 

Helly I am so sorry honey! I am on my last go and I know its going to be so hard if its a BFN - enjoy Christmas honey!!

Sweetpea - great news about the waiting list   and you can now book a lovely holiday!!

Wow lots of basting going on - good luck to everyone on the 2ww 

I thought I would be basted this Friday - but my follie has only grown to 15 - lining 7 - which looks like this cycle might be canceled as my hospital don't baste on weekends   I am inquiring if I we can pay to have it done - does anyone know how much we would be looking at?

Am feeling pretty ****** off at the mo - but I guess I will see on Friday what happens............

Sorry for no personals but     to you all

Emma xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Just been to have my scan. Follies have gone mad! 6 big ones. 4 on the right 2 on the left. So I have to have two on the right drained. Lining is nice and thick, so I am being drained, and basted on Friday. So no breakfast for me on Friday   - only allowed water as I'm having a surgical procedure, but lets hope its all worth it. Cons is going to try and remove the two follies rather than drain them if he can so he can test the egg quality. So it should be fine - it adds another £200 to the bill though!

Cons and DH had a discussion while I was getting dressed in the loo and decided that I didn't need an anesthetic or sedation as I was a tough cookie - blimey I hope they are right! Has anyone else had follies removed? what is it like?

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello everyone

Well had my basting yesterday and it all went well - DH managed to produce his best sample to date after washing it was 25 million with 98% motility so we were very pleased with that.

Liz - blimey your follies have gone mad.  Lots of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.  Not sure about no sedation for the draining though - you are very brave. 

Helly - I'm so sorry the witch got you   

Kath - hope the basting went well, lots of    for your 2ww

Sweatpea - great news on the waiting list.

Nicki  and Gingernut - how are you both?  - lots of    for the rest of your 2ww

Hope everyone else is good - sorry I am rubbish at remembering everyone.  Lots of luck for whatever stage you are at 

Jane xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Everyone,
Just a wee quickie - Helly I feel heartbroken for you, here's a  . Sounds like you're doing the right thing spending time on the 2 of you - enjoy it pet.

Liz - ooh I'm not sure about no sed. I didn't know you could have follies drained. Usful to know for the future in case I produce too many. I suppose other than mild discomfort I don't really feel too bad with the basting so maybe it will be ok. I would want to have the discussion with consultant myself though and I'm sure if you felt you'd rather be sedated you could be. Don't feel you need to live up to the 'tough cookie' bit. I think all us women are being brave enough as it is anyway eh? Typical that 2 men who've never so much as had a period pain would reach that conclusion! (Sorry if that's being cheeky to your DH that's not not how I mean to come accross. I'm sure he's feeling very proud of you.) Please let us know how you get on. Hope someone is able to answer your question on what follie draining is like. My period is due Tues so hoepfully off we go again then.

Emma - sorry you had that news,   to you too.

Good luck to all those waiting to do something, 2wwaiting and basting.
Cheers
Po. xx xx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

News on Sam P (going it alone) 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=75889.0#new


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Bugger - just posted loads of personals and lost the lot!!

Well I don't have time now - but hope everyone is doing good!!

My follie was 18 this morning so I am gutted we can't have basting this month - (but we can try BMS and I took my pregnyl this morning).

WE can get another go after xmas though......................

   to all

Emma x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I got basted today. All went ok but I had to have two follies drained (leaving me with 4) and it was painful, but it all went to plan. DH's sample was great, so it's just fingers crossed now. I can't test early as I am having Pregnyl injections instead of Cyclogest, and I don't want a false result, so my 2ww might end up being a bit longer! Off to Prague in 12 days time, so I might leave testing until I get home - at least being away will take my mind off it all!

Emma, I hope you get lots of BMS - lets hope it works & that you don't have to wait until the New Year!

Hope your still relaxing Jane - keep those PJ's on all weekend I reckon. Thanks for the text Hun!

Hello everyone else,

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Liz - have posted you on the 2ww thread.  You were very brave today.  Wishing you lots of luck on the 2ww.  Being away should hopefully take your mind off things.  Yes, I have been relaxing, am under strict instructions from DH and my mother!!

Emma - sorry you have been unable to carry on with the treatment, but your follie is a good size now so lots of luck with the BMS.

Helly - sending you a massive  

Teena - did you have your basting today?  If so hope it all went well.

Sweatpea - have you decided where your going on your hols yet?

Po - any sign of AF yet?

Kath, Gingernut and Nicki - hows the 2ww going??   

Sallyanne - lots of luck with the BMS

Hi to everyone I've missed and good luck whatever stage you are at.

I have had some crampy pains in my tummy now since yesterday - I assume this is normal  Anyone know??  If it gets any worse I think I'll call the clinic in the morning just to put my mind at rest.

Have a good weekend.
Jane xxx


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry it's been a while since my last post, so a big thankyou to all those who have been asking how the Gala do in Surry went. (Had an absolute ball!)

Met up with all my old friends and my 3 best friends which sadly live all around the country. We had a good ol catch up and it really took my mind off things.

As the Gala Dinner was a memorial dinner for a friend who died suddenly at 32, it really put things into perspective and if for only a few days, made me really appreciate what I have got rather than what I haven't. It was as the Lakeside Country Club and was a beautiful setting, we laughed, danced   and oops, drank lots, so if any BMS worked, I beleive we could have conceived a baby Smirnoff!!! 

Have felt exhausted all week as haven't really caught up on my sleep yet so currently typing this in bed!

I have been reading up on everyones news, sincere apoligies as have not had time to reply personally, we are really overdue some BFP's now don't you all think

Well ladies, desperate for beauty sleep at the moment, the bags under my eyes are really not attractive...
Look forward to hearing from you all soon...........
Love Sarah xxx


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi All

Thank goodness its friday - have had a very hectic week, no chance to take it easy and chill..... 

Went for day 11 scan on wed had two follies (natural cycle as i my ovaries went mad on tiny amounts of clomid!) back today day 13 only one but good size 19mm and good thickness so planned for basting monday.  Am having Pregnyl this time - didn't last time, thats tomorrow night.  I thought it ould be a little late to baste on monday as prob will O tomorrow/sunday - any thoughts?  Anyhow reallly praying that this will work or that DHs SA is a bit better and we can hold off on the ICSI.... doing everyhting possible to help the little spermies learn to swim! 

Janie - Glad the basting went ok and hope you are hanging in there on your   

Liz - Glad yours went well too Rest up and take care of yourself..    Cant believe you did the draining without anything! Go Girl Go!

Emma - Sorry you couldnt get basted - good luck with the BMS! 

Nicki - Hope you are hanging in there - half way now... 

To everyone ive not mentioned - have a great weekend, 

Teena


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

I'm finally back on line, having installed the computer myself. I am very proud (DH usually does all the computer type stuff!). Anyway - I have been very mindful that I need to do a list and will get on to this as soon as I can to update everyone's info. In the mean time huge apologies that I have not been able to do it - But will now have a lot of reading to do. 

Sam - HUGE congratulations on the arrival of your two precious little people. I hope that you are getting loads f rest as me thinks it will be pretty full on when you gets home! 

Magpie - glad that basting went well and hoping that the break away works magic with a wonderful; result to come. I like the picture of your chickens!!

Right, away to catch up. 

Take care
M x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Welcome back Misky! I hope your settling in well.

Hi Teena, good luck for basting on Monday. I'm not sure about the timings with Pregnyl/ovulation etc, I hope someone else will be able to answer your question.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Grotty weather out there!

Liz
x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry for lack of posts - had a weeks holiday.  Got back just in time for first scan on Friday.  Only one folie - but then thats all it takes!!  So hopefully should be basted on wed?? Am back for a scan on Monday so will find out definite date then hopefully.

Welcome back Misky!  God knows I need a list - completely lost track of where everyone is up to!

Sweatpea - great news about the list.  It will fly by I'm sure.  Any news on a start date for next IUI in the new year?

Helly - sorry about the news. 

Emma - what a pain  .  My clinic is the same - and if the best time falls at a weekend it is tough.  Will definitely find a clinic that does IVF's at the weekend if we have to move on.

Hi Teena - good luck for Monday.  You might be ok with 19mm on Friday - ovulation is around 22-24mmish......but everyone is different.  So Monday may just be perfect timing.  Growth is between 1mm and 2mm per day. 

Good luck to everyone who has just been basted and those who are waiting for results.....will probably miss off a few names but here goes......liz, jane, nicki, po, kath, gingernut.  Hello to everyone else  .

Take care all,

Molly xxx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Forgot to say - congrats Pri on scan!    Sounds wonderful! 

Look after yourself....and bump!

Molly xxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning all, 

How is everyone?

Teena, good luck with basting today    

Liz
x


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Folks,
Just been catching up with what's been happening over the weekend. Teena hope everything went well for you today. Molly good luck for Wed.
I had a very hectic weekend. I do some voluntary work and we had a full-on training weekend so now I'm nearly dropping. My period came on Sat - 4 days sooner than I expected! So have been through to Glasgow for scan this afternoon and everything ok. Yeeha! Back on Clomid tonight so will pobably go from that to boo hoo very soon! Never mind, I'm just so glad to be off on round 3.
Thinking of you all. Who's coming up to end of 2ww? Surely there can be a couple of Christmas miracles on the way. Hope so.
Lots of love,
Po. xx xx xx


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi all

Am sitting here fealing very sad, :  we went for our IUI but DHs spermies were so poor that  they deemed it 'unsuitable'. Cons said really was about as bad as it gets and need to do ICSI in early New Year in case things continue this way and then even ICSI may not work.  Was so frustrating as we have tried so hard to do everything 'right' we were sure things would be slightly better this time.  

So back to bank manager and off to ICSI thread i suppose.  Thankyou for all your     i really hope theres some good news soon for you all................

Teena


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Teena 

So sorry to hear about the news today.  You both must be so devastated.  Sounds odd that the consultants come out with that conclusion now after all you havebeen through.

ICSI is very good even with poor sperm - so hopefully the clinic can work their wonders.  But it is sooo expensive - hope the bank manager is ok.

Sending you both lots of   and wish you all the best for the road ahead.

Take care

Molly xxxxx


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Teena, so sorry to hear about your news.  Give it a few days to come to terms with it and then focus on having a really fab, relaxing Christmas before starting ICSI.  Wishing you both lots of luck for the next step. 

Po -   with round 3.  You know what they say about the third time ...!

Molly, how did the scan go today?

Janie and Liz - how is the 2ww treating you both?  I've never known 5 days go soooo slowly (was basted last Wed evening).

Sorry, I've missed everyone else.  Still haven't written that list to keep me on track of what stage everyone's at.  Take care,
Kath


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Teena, so sorry to hear your news    

Po - wishing you lots of luck for this cycle   

Kath - I was basted on weds too and yes the past 5 days have gone so slowly.  I think this 2ww is going to be the longest ever.  When are you testing?    I am testing on 7th December and it seems like such a long way to go yet.

Liz - Hiya!!  Glad to hear that the pain from the follie draining has gone.  Hope your still resting up.

Molly - hope your scan went well today.  Lots of luck for basting on Weds.

 Misky, Emma, Gingernut, Helly, Sam, Nicki, Sallyanne, Sweatpea, Pri, Lou and anyone I have missed.


Jane xxx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Jane and Kath - scan went well so it is basting tomorrow lunch time!  Then onto the 2ww with everyone else.  

Hope you are both ok and managing to keep sane!! 

Take care

Molly xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Molly - lots of luck for basting tomorrow, hope it all goes well.  

Am trying to stay sane, but its not easy  

Jane xx


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello to everyone ttc with IUI.

I've been meaning to sign-up for months and have finally done it!  

DH and I have been ttc for nearly four years now.  Had a m/c about 3 years ago and nothing has happened since.  Did Clomid for a few months two years ago but that nearly drove me mad what with the awful side effects  headaches, etc).  Had investigations done August 2004 and was diagnosed with endo and mild pcos.  Had ovaries drilled, etc, the left one was stuck to my bowel (nice!).  The operation hasn't really helped the endo and I haven't fallen pregnant since but we keep on trying.

I did my first IUI at the beginning of the month but no luck - AF arrived really early and shattered any hopes of a BFP.  I was testing exactly the same day as SUSZY and caznox - sorry you two had bfn's as well - bummer.  Hopefully we will try it again in the New Year, depending on AF and dates.

I've found reading everyone's posts really helpful and I know that I'm not alone.  But if one more of my friends gets pregnant I'M GONNA SCREAM!!!!!  They're dropping them all over the place around here - if it's so easy for them, why not us??

Anyway, just wanted to say hi to you all and wishing us all lots of luck.  Hopefully some people are going to get a really nice Xmas present of a BFP.  

Elodie
x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all
Just a quickie from me. Got home with the wins on Saturday. Feeling fine and they are just wonderful. Have to wake them up to feed them every three hours, due to them being small. They either sleep or lay in the Moses basket looking around.
Will catch up with everyone's news soon. ave internet probs so still have to come round to their very proud Grandparents' house to use the internet.
Huge thanks to Lizi for keeping everyone informed. You're a star.

Love to all Sam xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Sam - Wonderful that you are all home!!  So happy for you and DH!!

And welcome Elodie!  You have done the hardest part by signing up!  Goodluck with next round of treatments. 

Basting went well today.  So onto the 2WW.  Although do have bleeding for first time - presume that this can be normal following the procedure 

Bye for now

Molly


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Molly  

Good luck with your 2ww - sending you lots of      and plenty of  

Let's hope it's your turn this time. 

E
x

PS. I had a bit of bleeding after my basting but nothing really to worry about.


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi All,
Just a quickie to say ta for good wishes with this round of DIUI.
Teena - so sorry for your news. It's devastating I know. I wonder if you saw the Robert Winston doc. on TV last night. It was about ICSI and it worked for both couples (1 on 2nd go). The sucess rates are about the same as IVF apparently. Don't give up hope and you've not long to wait to get started. I often think that the waiting for something to happen is the worst bit, even worse than 2ww. Anyway the best of luck and maybe you'll let us kno how you get on. Take care.

Welcome Elodie (nice name) - you've joined a great thread here. I'd go mad without it.

Molly - think a wee bit of bleeding is not unusual after basting. I had it too, just a touch.

Hang in there everyone else on 2ww etc.
Speak again soon.
Love
Po. xx xx xx


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks for all your good wishes for us... i am feeling a lot more with it today and am a bit more level headed! sorry for the depressing posts before, just dissappointed!

Hope youre hanging in there Molly sending you lots of     

Will be popping back to see how your all doing....Good Luck everyone..

Teena


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning All

Well the first week of waiting is over, one more week to go.  I feel pretty normal other than the occasional twinge here and there, hope this isn't a bad sign  

Po - hows it going on clomid?  Do you have a date for basting.  Wishing you lots of luck

Teena - totally understand about being disappointed.  Glad you are feeling a bit better now  

Elodie - Welcome to the thread, I'm quite new to this board too.  

Liz, Kath and Molly - how are you going on the 2ww, hope your not going too crazy.  Sending lots of   

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok.  

Jane xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

IUI GIRLS

SPECIAL LOVE AND HUGS TO OUR SPECIAL ONES! 

TC2 (Teena) 
Elodie 
Suszy 
Coznox 
Gingernut (Sarah) 
HellyS 
Kath2 
Becki 

2006 Successes!! - Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes   

Shazia (1st ED IVF) - BFP January, Lainey Erica May - Born 29th of October 2006 

Sandi (IUI) - BFP February, EDD 

Charliezoom (2nd IUI) - BFP February, Iduna Eliza Daisy - Born 10th of October 2006 

Vicks (IUI) - BFP February, EDD 

Sweetcheeks (1st IVF turned IUI) - BFP February, Drew Joseph - Born 24th of October 2006 

Moomin (1st IVF) - BFP February, Megan Chloe - Born the 21st of September 2006 

Mathilda (IUI) - BFP March, EDD 

Sarahjj (1st DIVF) - BFP March, Charlotte born 7th of November 2006 

Britta (2nd IUI) - BFP April, EDD 26/12/06 

Going it Alone (Sam) (1st DIUI) - BFP April, Elspeth Louise and Amelie Rose - Born 23rd November 2006  

Debs30 (Debs) - Natural BFP April, EDD 22/01/07 

kittymoth (IUI) - BFP May, EDD 

Millers (Cathy) (1st IUI) - BFP May, EDD 02/02/07 

Sparkle (Alison) (3rd IUI) - BFP June, EDD 

Catwoman (2nd IVF) BFP June Twins, EDD  

TessF (Tessa) (1st IVF/ICSI) BFP June, EDD 

FionaK (2nd IUI) BFP August, EDD 

Ellie D (2nd IUI) BFP August, EDD 

Sair (Sarah) - (IVF) BFP September Twins, EDD  

Saskiab (1st IUI) BFP September, EDD 

Vixh (4th IUI) BFP September, EDD 

Kellydallard - (2nd DIVF) BFP September TWINS, EDD  

Pri - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 

Tcardy (Tracey) - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 

KittyH - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 

********** - (3rd IVF) BFP November, EDD 

nickjoanneowen (Jo) - (2nd IUI) BFP November TRIPLETS, EDD   

Janie - (1st IUI) BFP December, EDD 

Magpie (Liz) - (3rd IUI) BFP December, EDD 

2WW Baby Makers   

Nickid- Testing 01/12 
Molly6 - Basted 29/11 
Po - Testing 22/12 
Aqua - Testing 18/12 

 Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go   

Claudiamark - 3rd IUI
Ladyplops - 1st IUI
Smudge72 -Clomid
Kizzymouse - D/R for 4th IUI
Strawbs -

 Ladies in Waiting, Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!   

Chickadee - about to start third IUI
Carrie3479 (Corrina) - 3rd IUI in ??September
Luna - going again in October
Ipswichbabe - 5th DIUI in October
L8ters (Jem) - waiting for 3rd IUI 
Lainie - waiting for 1st IUI
SamW - starts spray on 20/10
Angel77 - DI or DIUI
Emma-pp - waiting until the New Year
Sweetpea - IUI in the New Year
Loobylou - waiting to start 1st IUI
Elodie - 1st IUI in Jan
Kath2 - Waiting till the new year
Becki - waiting till the new year

 Lots of love and strength to ladies taking time out   

Rossi - going in for tube removal (October 06)
Polly1 - taking a break
Froglet - Enjoying Greece sun and considering IVF
Bubba - considering IVF

Special babydust to ladies who have moved on   
Jodsterrun - IVF Jan 2007
PetalB - Taking time our 
Aliso - (IVF) currently D/R
Jess P - waiting to go again soon
Jo Jed - IVF
Creaky - IVF 
Jo9 - (IVF) Going again soon
Nikki - DE IVF in Spain
Dillydolly - Going onto IVF
Bodia
Clare1 - taking time out before moving to IVF
Elfie - moving on to ISCI
Starr - follow up appointment with consultant 12/07/06
Jen121 - Consultant appointment for IVF 30/07/06
Katrinar - moving to IVF at Glasgow Royal 
Linzi32 - moving to IVF
ktc - sniffing for IVF
lexi123 - E/C for IVF 15/09)
Andie78 (Andie) - waiting to start
Holly C - D/R for ICSI/ IVF
Lotusflower - Waiting till the new year 
L8ters (Jem) - consultant appointment for IVF 01/10
Misky - IVF in March/April 2007
Petdowe - consultant appointment for IVF 12/10
Teena (TC2) - Moving on to ICSI 01/07
Sweetpea - IVF waiting list for September 07
Linzi32 - FET Jan 2007

Rebecca1416 (Rebecca) - loving her two little girls! 
BunBun - application accepted and started prep course 07/06/06
KeemJay - approved for adoption 10/06. Waiting for a match

Lost Girls - We would love to know how you are   

hakabella 
Peewee - 
Cuddles34 
Nats210 (Nats) 
Jen121​


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies, 

Can you cast your eye over the list please and let me know if I have your info right. I can change it so please let me know. 

Have a great Thursday morning

M x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Misky, great list, thanks so much for doing that - it must have taken ages. It will help us all to keep up with everones progress.  You have me in the right place.  The 2006 successes gives us all hope.

Jane xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies, 

Sam - CONGRATS on coming home. It must be lovely to finally have your two little people and be able to get into a routine in your own environment. It is lovely to hear from you too. Take care!!

Nickid - Hi, we haven't 'met' but wanted to wish you loads of luck for testing today.  

Po - your voluntary work sounds interesting. What do you do? 

Pri - How wonderful to have your scan. Hope you are still feeling well!!!

Sweetpea - Your post was so positive, you sound like you really have a plan to cover all possibilities. secretly, I hope you don't get to your IVF apt as you get a BFP before then. Hope you have a lovely holiday. Any plans on where you are going? 

Loobylou - congratulations on your job. For what it's worth I think you have made the right decision  about your TX. It has to feel right too I think. Hope you are happy in your new vocation. 

Take care lovely ladies. 

M x


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Misky

Thank you for taking the time to do such a great list - I'm sure all the BFP's will give everyone a lot of     thoughts and the faith to continue with tx.  Hopefully in January you can move me to the basting/2ww section  !

Elodie
x


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Po and Jane - just wanted to say thank you for your welcoming messages and GOOD LUCK with the 2ww. 

Clarastara - thanks for your message too  

I think I'll be doing another IUI in January - don't mind doing the injections/scans, etc, but the 2ww is the WORST BIT .

 to everyone - you never know what   might bring you for Xmas  

E
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow Misky that is one fab and totally comprehensive list, will take my hat of too ya x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for list Misky!!
I had my baseline scan today, all as it should be. So starting injections tonight. 150iu menopur same as always for 7 days, next scan a week today.

Just thinking of this last iui as my stepping stone to ivf.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Good luck Kizzymouse  

Hope this is the ONE!

 

Elodie
x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Misky!!    Fantatsic job!

And congrats on baseline scan kizzymouse    Here is to a successful few weeks ahead and hopefully no need for IVF 

No news from me - just been relaxing and doing nothing for a few days!  First time that I have done absolutely nothing after basting!  3 days of having cups of tea, sleeps and of course This Morning!!  Fantastic few days!  Back to work on Monday -   

How are other 2WW'ers

Great weekend all  

Molly xxx


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Girls,

Well 2WW ended today with the dreaded AF     As it was a natural cycle this month we weren't holding out much hope anyway.

Rang the hosy this a.m to arrange baseline scan and got the option of missing a month over Crimbo or moving to Liverpool Womens Hospital for treatment as my local hosy don't have an embryologist (sorry spelt wrong I think) over the Christmas period. After a chat with DH decided to have another month off and start afresh in 2007. At least that way we can relax and enjoy Christmas as testing date would have been boxing day!!!

In addition to that I resigned from my job of 7 years today... Was a hard day in all, felt happy and sad, but have been offered a job doing what I love most, teaching dance, so I couldn't resist as a lot less hours and more money.

Last week my IVF letter came, I have a 12 month wait for my first appointment.

Misky, your list was fantastic and how clever of you!!!  

To all the girls, I have read every post over the last 2 weeks and so much is going on for everyone and I'm thinking of you all. 

So, a day of mixed emotions in addition to the Celebrity Get me out of here final. What a day this is!!

Take Care girls....until next time....

Sarah xxx


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Misky - Thanks for the list, it was good to see the successes, as i am newish its reassuring to see that so many people are getting their greatest wish.

Sarah - sorry the   reared her head..... hope you are ok, good news for your job though - how exciting, how long till you start your new post?

Molly - Glad you are resting up, enjoy!

Janie - Wow a whole week has gone past, hope the next one rushes by, i always think the second week goes quicker.

Hope you all have a relaxing weekend, We will be busy but just trying to keep busy doing things together.  Its our wedding anniversary next Friday and i always love christmas time so plenty to keep my mind occupied. (supposing i still have a mind! LOL)

Teena x   for everyone   is coming soon...lets hope he brings some great news for us all.... x


----------



## LMM (Sep 29, 2005)

HI everyone and I hope you don't mind me crashing in on this thread.  I posted a while ago on the donor thread and remember Po... Hi Po if you read this I'm glad you have started treatment.... I've been reading regularly since then but haven't joined in!  I'm not sure how to do the thing at the bottom where everyone has their profile, I looked in help area, do I just type the info it into the signature box?  Just wondered....
Anyway, I was sort of hoping for a bit of advice.  I have had 5 unsuccessful attempts at DIUI this year, in a natural cycle.  This month was geared up for next one and had my surge this morn.  Unfortunately that means that as the clinic (Repromed in Bristol) do not treat DIUI at weekends I cannot have a try as Monday morn will be too late.  
Has anyone else had this experience?  As I read through the thread it looks to me that most of you are having medicated cycles and presume that enables you to time it right so the clinic is able to treat you all?? 
It's just that the next one will probably fall on a bank holiday in the new year, so it's going to be Feb till I can try again..and I'm going to be 41 in March, just thinking about all the wasted opportunity....  I don't think there is anything I can do is there?  And I know there's no point in lying about it cos it would be  waste of the sperm that we have and there is only a limited supply.  
Well, just wondered anyway, feeling a bit fed up and frustrated.
Thanks for listening!!!
xxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ladies dont no if you remeber me 

been a bit ellusive lately but i was basted last fri 25th nov and i am testing on the 8th.

hope all doing well have been reading regualrly 

take care all 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

love and luck becki x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls
I recognise a few on here (janie and liz)  Just wondering if I could join this board please.  I am on cd5 today started menopur injections cd2, I have my first scan on tues (cd to see how we are doing.  I may be testing xmas day     

I will tell you a bit about myself.  I am 29, 30 in jan we have been ttc for 3 years in jan. DH is 30 and has super swimmers. I have pcos and have only 2 periods a year without medication.  I have tried reflexology, diet and acupuncture before taking any drugs.  I am also on metformin.  I did get preg after one month on met but sadly m/c at 7wks, that was in sept 05.  I have had 7cycles of clomid and had ovarian drilling done in aug.  I am still awaiting that elusive sticky bfp.     

I am on a private iui cycle as my pct will not do iui with injectible drugs on the nhs (even though I dont ovualte even with clomid), so I will be doing 3 iui's and then have my ivf consultation for woking in april 07, hope I dont need it.

I had a quick look at the list looks like lots of bfp and bubs on there which is hopeful.

Good luck ladies        ^reiki

strawbs xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Janie - Hope this second week goes quickly for you and you are not going too  

Gingernut - Sooo sorry that AF arrived. Nasty nasty witch!! But great news about the new job. Hopefully the extra time not working will mean you can relax and nurture yourself! What a day tho - goodness  . 

Elodie - Fingers crossed for Jan for you sweets

Kizzymouse - Have lots crossed for you. I remember when I first started posting you were going through your first cycle. My how time moves on ah! But as Sam said, there are natural peaks in positive outcomes to tx on the 4th go - so here goes for you   . 

Molly - It is soo good to hear you are relaxing. If nothing else, it is good for the soul! I hope that you are not too frantic back at work today. 

LMM - Welcome  !!. I am sorry, I can not answer your question, but I am sure someone will be able to. I do know that not all clinics offer tx in the weekend. 

Becki - I have updated you on the list. All the very best for Friday! 

Strawbs - I have put you on the list, sorry   . Hope the injections are going well. 

Take care ladies and I hope that it is a goods week for you all.

G


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi all

Sarah - sorry about AF.  Sounds like a traumatic day all in all - good luck with the new job  .  

Welcome LMM - your story sounds very familiar.  Afraid it is a common problem.....most NHS clinics do not open at weekends which means that if IUI is due over the weekend, you have to miss a cycle.  Not good - but unless you can go private it is hard to avoid.  The drugs do make it a bit easier to control but it still happens - follies have a habit of growing at different rates for each person for each cycle!!!  Which is a real pain!  Hope all goes well for the next one though.  Can you go on injections?

Good luck and welcome Becki!  Hope all goes well on the 2WW  

Hi Strawbs!  I remember you from Sept/Oct 05.  We both had a miscarriage at the same time.  I was 7 weeks too.  We have similar stories in that we both don't ovulate without 'assistance'!!  I took clomid to get pg and then after my miscarriage but it just stopped working so i was moved onto menopur.  It worked first time round but unfortunately had another mc at 3 months.  Now onto 5th round with injectables and waiting results of IUI now.  Only another 9 days to go!!!!  Going very slow!  Good luck on the new treatment - sure it will work for you  .

Continued goodluck to  2WW'ers and injectors!!  

Bye for now 

Molly xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls
thanks for making me welcome
misky, thanks for adding me to the list.

I remember you molly, good luck with this cycle, not long to go now       

strawbs xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Has anyone heard from nickid? ?   I have been pm'ing her but no answer and i know she was due to test the other day    I want to know how its gone   

Luv sally x x


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

I've just this week joined the NHS waiting list for IUI, so I thought I'd come and say hello to you all!  We've been ttc just over 3 years and really pleased to have finally had our referral and appointment.  Although there is a wait I'm glad to be getting on with things!

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Clara x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning All

Misky - your list has been a great help with keeping up with where everyone is up to  

Elodie - thanks for the PM - I have sent you one back, sorry for the delay

Kizzymouse - how is it going with the injections?  

Gingernut - am so sorry AF arrived  .  

Clarastara - welcome to the thread, I'm pretty new on here too.

Strawbs - How are the injections going?  Hope its all going well  

Teena - Happy anniversary fro Friday - have you got anything special planned?

Nickid - i know it was your test day on Friday, not heard from you, hope you had some good news   

Lots of luck to Liz, Becki, Kath and Molly for testing    

Not long for me now, testing on Thursday am so anxious at the moment cant sleep or think about anything else its driving me  .  Am trying to stay   but its not easy have really started to struggle over the past few days and feel like I have PMT too.  

Sorry to anyone I have missed.

Jane xxx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Welcome Clara!!

Nothing much to add really - hope everyone is ok     Nicky any news?  

Still on 2WW.................


  Molly xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello to all  

Injections are going fine thanks....to be honest this is my 4th go so its easy peasy!
Got 2nd scan on Fri, then prob 3rd Mon, 4th and final scan Wed...pregnyl and basting on the thurs, thats how its gone the last 3 times!!  

I know its pessimistic but I dont expect 4th go to work anyways!   


good luck to everyone else


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hey all!

Hi Kizzy,     for your 4th attempt, we were cycle buddies on our first attempts!

Hi Molly, I hope your 2ww is going ok, when do you test?

Jane,      for Thursday hunny, will be thinking of you.

Welcome strawbs! Good to see you on here, hope the jabbing is going ok     for your 1st IUI!

 and welcome Clara.

Sorry to hear that your af arrived gingernut  

Becki, good luck for the 8th  

Welcome LMM

Hi Teena, Elodie, Kath, Nickid, Sally, Caddy and anyone else I have rudely missed!

Oh Misky (hi hun!) I am testing on the 10th  

Liz
x


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending ALL you lovely girlies loads of    , wherever you are with your tx.

   to you all.

Elodie
x

PS. I can't wait to start my second IUI in January - bring it on!!!!


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick note as i am away tonight to London - just wanted to say   Janie - I will be away till thursday night - will be thinking of you and my fingers croseed for a BFP !     Keep hanging in there!

Hi to everyone else - will pop back in on thurs/fri.  Anniversay friday so out for a lovely meal, will be nice to spend time with DH as will have been away.

Teena


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone and thank you for your lovely welcomes.  

Janie and Molly I have got my fingers and toes crossed for you.  Hope hope hope you get your BFPs.

Magpie thank you for the welcome!  I love your outfit!  I used to work in a museum and had to dress up as all kinds of things.

Good luck everyone,

Clara x


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ladies

thanks for your support will keep you informed on what happens on the 8th 

love and luck 2 u all

Love becki xxxxx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Its been so quiet on here today!

Jane - hope you are still holding it together ok.  Not long to go now!  Have everything crossed.   

And same to you Liz - your turn soon after!   

Kizzymouse - glad injections are going ok.  Not long until D day!

Teena - have a fab anniversary    and enjoy your weekend 

Hello to everyone else   

Molly xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Everyone,
Sorry not been on for a few days. Here goes with a catch up and forgive me if I miss anyone out:
Misky - fantastic list, thanks. I'm a DIUI rather than IUI but that's just a wee minor change. You asked about my volunteer work. In Scotland there is a unique system ste within legislation for making compulsory measures of care for children who are in need of care & protection. This can be for a whole raft of reasons. It's called the Children's Hearing system and is wholly supported by lay people who (after quite rigorous selection and training) volunteer to sit as panel members on Hearings. It's a massive responsibility and a huge committment but very satisfying and was something I was keen to do for a while. Been doing it since May and so far so good. That's a very brief explanation. Thanks for being interested.

Sarah - sorry I'm late with this but I'm sorry about AF. What's happening now for you?

Becki - course I remember you. Good to hear from you and hope you're doing ok.

Strawbs & Clara - hi and welcome to you both. Look forward to hearing more of your news as things move on.

Jane - All fingers & toes crossed for you for Thurs. I really hopes this is it for you. Boy we need some good news.

Kizzy - hi sweetie and good luck for basting on Thurs. We might end up on 2ww together depending on how things go for me this week.

LMM - hi, it was lovely to hear you remebered me and to know there's someone else in a very similar situation to me (me 42, husband azoospermic, about to have 3rd DIUI - 50mg clomid and 75 GonalF). It drives me mad to hear this problem with clinics. I know how you feel about the time factor. Every month is so precious and to miss just increases the whole stress factor. I'm so lucky in so many ways as although we had to go private (and the cost is not an issue that can be ignored) our clinic has been great so far and I think they pretty much pull out all the stops. They don't usually open Sundays for example but they will if needed. Other than go down the private route I'm not sure what else to suggest to you. Like you I have not yet worked out how to do the perosnal blurb. Hoping someone can tell us.

Well, I've got to day 11 today and was through for scan this morning. I have 3 good sized follicles at 12, 16 & 18 with more wee ones coming up the rear and that's on a reduced dose of GonalF! But there always has to be a catch - my endometrium is only 4.8 so got to go back again tomorrow morning. A bit p'd off  to be honest. Have had a constant headache and so tired since last Mon although better today. It's a 2hr round trip for me to clinic and so an extra visit is not welcome. Please let things have 'thickened' by tomorrow though not sure I see how much difference 24 hrs can make. My sister had her second baby yesterday, a wee boy and so gorgeous but there are so many complicated feelings. I'm sure you will all understand.
Anyway, must go and have a bath before the last Robert Winston prog. at 9pm. Keep you posted with what happens.
Take care one & all.  
Love Po. xx xx xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Molly - hope that your two week wait is going well and you are not going too  

Clarastara - Welcome. I will add you to the list too. 

Strawbs - no problem sweets. 

Sally - I think Nicki may be coming hiding under her rock. Hope you are OK

Janie - Best of luck for testing tomorrow!! We need some      

Kizzymouse - You are not allowed to be pessimistic lady. I remember how excited you were during your first TX. The possibilities are still the same!!  

Magpie - Love the picture!! How's your second week treating you. Hope you have a lovely holiday - was it Prague?? Enjoy whereever you go and hope you get to relax!!

TC2 - Hope you have a lovely trip away (or is it for work?)

Becki - Fingers crossed for the 8th!!

Po - Sorry, I should have known. Your volunteer work sound very interesting, I work in CP and think anything that means children's views can be heard is a good thing. You have some good sized follies there, hope all goes well!. 

All's well in my world. Just waiting for my boxes to arrive from the UK. 

Take care 

M x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Hope everyone is doing well, I'm not on this board much but still thinking of u all

I had my 12 wk nuchal scan today - all is well and baby is looking healthy...and my cyst has dissapeared !!
I dont think I have ever cried so many happy tears in my life..

   to all

P..xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Good to hear from you Pri!

So glad that the scan went well and all seems healthy!  I dont think that the worrying will ever stop now. ....It starts before they are born and continues right through!!  

Keep on looking after yourself and bump  


Molly xx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ladies 

Hope everyone is well 

Testing on the 8th but i have no symptoms whatsoever so not very hopefull! 

Hope everyone is doing well! 

love and luck 
beckixxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls
a  bit of advice for a novice plz.
Had my cd8 scan on tues, have another lined up for fri.
well I had 3 follies on the right ovary 2 at 8mm, one at 10mm, 1 on left ovary which was 6mm.  My consul seemed pleased and has kept my menopur at everyother day until fri.  My lining was 5.7 which I think is OK, can anyone tell me if the follies are big enough plz for cd8?

thanks strawbs xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Strawbs, they sound fine to me!
I usually take 12 days to get follies to right size. I have my day 8 scan tomorrow. We will be cycle buds!

I will most likely get iui a week today going by last 3 times.

Good luck


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi Strawbs

They sound very good - congrats!!!  How are you finding the injections?

I often have nothing at all until about day 12 - and then something happens after that!  Each cycle with menopur (i have had 5) has been quite different - starting to settle a bit now and is a bit more predictable (put that down to stopping worrying about work!!)  Given that you have quite a few follies, the last thing you want is to over stimulate and have the cycle abandoned.  My consultant doesn't like more than 2 good size leading follies - but other consultants don't mind 3.  All sounds good though!

Before you have the pregnyl injection - folies are normally at least 18mm and lining about 8mm.  But this is an average. 

Good luck and continued growing !! 


Becki - Good luck for 8th!!  Everything crossed.

Same to Jane  - do hope for good news    

I have no symptons at all and dont feel pg at all.  But 1st time pg I thought I was - and 2nd time I was convinced that I wasnt!!!  You cant win!


Molly xxxx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

.............forgot to say...........goodluck Kizzymouse for your scan tomorrow!!  Hope everything is as it should be!!

And you were up so early today!!  I was still in bed!

Take care

Molly xxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Pri I'm so pleased that your scan went well hun - congratulations!

DH and I are now in Prague on our hols, it's really nice to be away over the last part of my 2 - takes my mind off it all (a bit!). I'm testing on Sunday  

Liz
x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thnaks for the advice girls, another scan tomorrow cd11 so lets hope my follies are growing and growing!

Good luck becki for 8th, not long now!   

Good luck liz (magpie), lucky you prague!  i went 2 years ago for my birthday and it was fab.

molly when do you test?  good luck

kizzymouse, fingers crossed for your follies!  
I will be on your case on symptom watch during 2ww! as we are cycle buddies                  

come on girls                                            

please please let this work it is the only xmas pressie I want
strawbs xxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well I am still in total shock but I got a BFP this morning, I cant believe it, I'm too scared to believe it.  

Good luck to Becki, Liz, Molly and Kath for testing    

and lots of     and   to everyone else.  Sorry I haven't done personals my head is all over the place today.

Jane xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

well done janie on your bfp!  bet you are over the moon, any tips for us?  Do you have any symptoms?

Let us know exactly what you did this cycle, it must have worked!

wishing you all the best for the next 9months!

             

strawbs xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I didn't really do anything diffrent, except for the jabbing and the IUI of course.

I take Vit C, Zinc, Vit B Complex and Folic Acid.  I gave up alcohol in April, have tried to eat well and I only have organic milk and eggs and other dairy now.  I try to drink at least 2 litres of water a day and I have been having reflexology for 18 weeks every Saturday without fail, which has cost a small fortune but I am sure it has helped and the only other thing I do is keep my tummy warm with a heated wheat bag, every night.  It drives DH nuts as he says it smells!

As for symptoms, I have felt as though AF would arrive at any time, I have had PMT, cramps, lower back ache, very sore (.)(.) and the only thing that has felt diffrent is that I have been so hungry and just cant stop eating!  We were told that we would need IVF and were given 8-15% chance of a success with IUI so it just goes to show, you never know.

Hope my good news rubs off on you lot     ^reiki

Jane xxx


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Well done Jane on your     

Many congratulations to you and your hubby.  Take care of yourself and keep us all updated with your progress.

Love
Elodie
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jane - Congratulations hun - that is excellent news !!
        

Pri..xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone - 

Pri I am so glad your scan went well and you cyst has gone!!!

Liz I hope you are having a great holiday - is it snowing??  So we both test Sunday!! Here is keeping our fingers crossed   

Janie - I have asked for any tips on the 2ww thread, but now I know -     to you again, I bet you both still can't believe it!!

Hugs to all

xx


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Janie - CONGRATULATIONS. What wonderful news.  Just the news we all need.    I'm so pleased for you both.  Let us know how you get on and take good care of yourself.

Afraid my news isn't so good.  tested last night BFN.  Already knew that it hadn't worked as all the usual AF signs were happening.  When I tested yesterday I'd kinda already come to terms with it as I'd spent the whole of the previous evening in tears while watching the Robert Winston programme!  We will have a break this month and enjoy Christmas and a skiing holiday over new year and then start again in '07.

must dash ... Hollyoakes is about to start. I know it's very sad but it's the one thing I'm addicted to!!

Kath x


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Janie!  

Congratulations on your BFP!!!  That is fantastic news, and such encouraging news for everyone on here.  I'm so pleased for you.  What a lovely Xmas present.    

Clara xx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ladies 

not so good news form me! AF arrived in full force this morning and in pain across tummy! will still test but no in heart not worked! 

Congrats on BFP Jane xxxxx

Love and luck to all! 

Becki xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Becki I am sorry,

sending you lots of            

Hugs Emma


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Congrats again Jane!!

Becki, sorry to hear your news  

Hope everyone else is well. We are having a good time in Prague and will be testing on Sunday.

Liz
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Jane!!! Wonderful news.

Good luck Liz for testing sunday     

So sorry Becki     

I had my second scan today ( day 8 ) and this is the news:

RHS = 1 x 12mm and 1 x 14mm, LHS = nothing much happening yet!, LINING = 7mm

Its all happening much faster than the last 3 times, I have to keep on with the 150iu Menopur for another 3 days and have 3rd scan on Monday.
Might be ready for basting Tues!!   

Sending you all lots of     and     xxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thank you so much for all of the good wishes.

Just wanted to send      to Kath and Becki - am so sorry xxxxx

Jane xxx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

WOW!!!!!  So much news........

Jane -      
    to you both.  You must be so happy!!  Keep on telling us how you are!

Kizzymouse - great folies!  I'll keep on doing a dance for you         go girl!!  Hope all goes well and things are set for IUI early next week.  

So sorry to hear about the news Kath and Becki .  Maybe the break to go and ski will do you both the world of good.  Thoughts are with you both........

Liz - get spending more time with hubby and less time on FF!!    You are in Prague afterall!!  Got everything crossed for you for testing.  Praying for good news  


I'm good - busy at work which is good as it takes my mind off things.  Away this weekend and then testing on Wednesday.  Well, maybe Tuesday if I cant resist!!  Am trying to hold out     I know they are watching!

Enjoy the weekend 

Molly xxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Thank you so much for your thoughts 

will be trying again in jan going to have rest this month! 

Love and luck to all 

Becki x


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Just a quickie from me just now. Oh my god Janie - I'm so delighted for you both. That's just fantastic news and I'm just back home from having 3rd DIUI this evening, cosied up in bed with a warm fleece. Praying your news might be a good omen for us. Well done.  
Becki & Kath - sorry for your news, it's rotten. Take care.

Well that's us back on 2ww - test 22nd Dec!!!! Hoping Santa brings us a special pressie.

Loads of luck to everyone else. 
Love Po.xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for all of the good wishes everyone  

Just popping on quickly before I go to bed to send lots of     to Liz for testing in the morning - got everything crossed for you    

Jane xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning all,

It's a BFP for us! We are of course over the moon, and praying this one sticks! 

Thank you for your positive thoughts Jane!

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Woo Hoo.....Liz that is wonderful news, congratulations, I am so thrilled for you both.          .  Look after yourself now and get DH to spoil you.

Jane xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

well done liz, you must be delighted, what a perfect xmas present!

take care and rest
strawbs xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats Liz!!!       

XX


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Liz - that is wonderful news.  Cant believe that there have been 2 pgs this month!!  



Take it easy  

Molly xxx


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Liz

That's fantastic news - congratulations!  

Clara xx


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Congratulations Liz.   .  I am SO pleased to hear your news.  A wonderful early Christmas present for you and your DH.  Look after yourself.

Kath x


----------



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Hiya ladies, pls excuse the interruption, ive been posting on other threads. I was on ICSI (until last stimm scan, out of 12 follies only had 1 follie good enough) so they switched us onto IUI (or was gonna cancel tx) Now im on my 6th day of 2ww and just stumbled upon this IUI thread 
GREAT to see BFP's in here !!   

Would i be able to join you lovely ladies please ?  *

*LUV
AQUA
XXXX*​


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls
Hope you are all well today!

I had 3rd scan this morning and update is as follows:

RHS - 1 x 16mm, 1 x 14mm, 1 x 12mm, 1 x 11mm and 1 x 8mm.  LHS - 1 x 11mm and 1 x 8mm.  Lining is 1cm.

I have to keep on injected for 2 days and have another scan Wednesday.  would usually have pregnyl after 4th scan but Doc is away thurs and cant do IUI til Friday so I will have to go back thurs for pregnyl injection...pain in bum, as its a 30 mile round trip!

She isnt worried about follies getting too big and too many as its my last go at IUI.

She wants 3 to be above 18mm on Wednesday, which I'm sure they will be!  

So its back to the injecting tonight for me!

good luck everyone


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Liz - absolutely fantastic, I'm so pleased for you. 

C'mon girls, we're on a role - Yeeeeee haaaaaaa!!!!!!!!

Kizzymouse - good, good luck. I'm sure all those follicles will be just grand by Wed.

Aqua - you're very welcome on here. Great support and truly a real lifeline.

Take care all.
Love
Po xx xx xx


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

Aqua - I'm new here too, have just been referred for IUI and am on a 6 month waiting list.  That's great news about your follies - good luck!!    

Kizzymouse - good luck with the injections - hope it all works out for you    

Whilst I'm at it, here's some for all you lovely people                         

Clara xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

cor blimey kizzymouse you have a lot of follie activity.

I only have one good size follie which was 21mm and my lining 11mm so had my pregnyl this morn to be basted tomorrow at 4pm!  Getting nervous now, is one follie enough?         

I think he has been cautious with drugs due to pcos and my first time on them, hey ho it does only take one!

come on girls lets have some more bfp's             

welcome clara

strawbs xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies, 

Liz - Wonderful news on your BFP. Sending you loads of sticky vibes for this little one!! What a lovely early Christmas pressie. I know it is going to be hard not to worry - but hoping you have a trouble free nine months!!

Jane - Congrats on your BFP too. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. How exciting. 

Pri - Lovely to hear from you chick and really good to hear that things are going well. Long may it continue!!

Kizzy - your follies sound good, glad your consultant is not too concerned about having too many this time. Still have my fingers crossed for the lucky fourth tx for you!!

emma-pp - Do we have any news of you sweets. Hope you are ok!!

Kath and Becki - so sorry to read your news. Hope that the Christmas break with relaxing and spending time with your important people is what you need! 

Po - All the very best for your third go. Glad you are snuggled up, it sounds very cold over there!

Aqua - welcome and hope things go well for you in your second week. Fingers crossed. When do you test? 

Hope all our other lovely ladies are off doing something nice. 

Take care
M x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie (we are still in Prague), thanks for all your congrats, will keep you posted.

Good luck for basting tomorrow Strawbs

   for all, testing, basting and jabbing this week.

Will catch up properly when I get home,

Liz
x


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi all

Wow i go away for a few days and OMG  well done Janie & Liz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was so excited to read your news  "way to go" girls        ^

         

Both of you take it easy......... so so so so glad for you!

Teena


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the good wishes  

Strawbs - sending you buckets of luck for tomorrows basting    , will be thinking of you

Sending lots of    and    to everyone 

Jane xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Strawbs, I only had one follie on my 1st iui, I'm on 4th so they arent as worried!  
I had 3 good ones last time and one just under at 16mm, so I had loads last time and it still didnt work, dunno if there's any eggies in my follies or not!!  

I seem to react well to menopur, good news for ivf I suppose!

Good luck for basting    We will be on 2WW together.  

Hello everyone else


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Ahhh, Candy 

- can we have a new thread too. We are almost at 20   and I want to borrow some of Lillie's Christmas Dec's !   

Misky


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Liz - What wonderful wonderful news hun
CONGRATULATIONS - I am so pleased for you... Hope all goes well in the next few months
and sending u lots of 

Pri..xx


----------



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Wow thanks for making me welcome ! omg i have like 4 threads on the go now hehe 

GREAT to see so many IUI BFP's !!! REALLY encouraging !!     

PO - Thanks for making me welcome hun xxx 
CLARASTARA - Cool thanks hun, welcome to you too hehe   xx  wow 6mths waiting list, thats a long time hun, sure it will go fast ! xx Good luck !!  
STRAWBS - I also had 1 follie, as only 1 out of 12 follies was a OK size xxx How did it go today hun ?
MISKY - Thanks hunny xxx  I test on Monday 18th   have no idea about the symptoms im getting though  sore breasts, cramping etc 

Lovely reading your thread !!! xx  
Speak soon, GOOD LUCK AND LETS HOPE FOR LOADS MORE XMAS + NEW YEAR  's  that would be great !!! *​
*CONGRATS TO THOSE WHO HAVE GOT 's !! (sorry dont know all ure names )*​


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry Aqua  , I've corrected it now. 

Take care
M x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls

aqua-not long to go now!

Ginny-we are cycle buddies 2!

kizzy-how's the 2ww going? 

well basting yesterday went weel, was quite painful as he couldn't get the catheter thing through the cervix (tilted womb).  Sperm was fan dabbie dosie! 200 million excellent super swimmers on board!  DH was over the moon practically kissing his biceps!  Especially as he had been so nervous and had to do it in the hosp toilet (no room provided!)   

so now on dreaded 2ww, have today and tomorrow off, then back to normal.  I have been given cyclogest pessaries to start today.

good luck girls!                    

strawbs xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Strawbs,

So glad it went well! Rest up, take it easy and keep us posted!

Liz
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78517.0


----------

